# French Armed Forces



## Gabriel92

Rafale 



























SNLE "le téméraire"

Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## Gabriel92

Tigre 






Rafale 






Fremm Aquitaine.

Reactions: Like Like:
 27


----------



## BDforever

on topic: keep posting bro, post some info about French armed forces like size, number of tanks etc 
off topic: @Gabriel92 what do you know about Bangladesh ?


----------



## Gabriel92

Okay 

MBT Leclerc,the ground force have now 254 Leclerc,200 in 2020.





 @BDforever I know it's a country in asia it's all ^^ 

what do you know about France ? :p

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## BDforever

Gabriel92 said:


> Okay
> 
> MBT Leclerc,the ground force have now 254 Leclerc,200 in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BDforever I know it's a country in asia it's all ^^
> 
> what do you know about France ? :p



France is a rich European country which has strong armed forces and France won football world cup and Zinedine Zidane was best in that tournament. Napoleon Bonaparte is a famous military figure of France

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## flamer84

@Gabriel92 Hello,thx for the pictures man,great admirer of France here.One question for you:What's your opinion about the current downsizing? In my opinion for example 225 fighters for the Armee de l'air and the Aeronavale is quite low,not to mention only 200 Leclerc MBT's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

flamer84 said:


> @Gabriel92 Hello,thx for the pictures man,great admirer of France here.One question for you:What's your opinion about the current downsizing? In my opinion for example 225 fighters for the Armee de l'air and the Aeronavale is quite low,not to mention only 200 Leclerc MBT's.



Thanks to the "crise économique" + "Notre cher président Mr.Holland"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gabriel92

Oui la crise économique et à cause de flamby .. (Flamby is mister Hollande .. ) 

it's the crisis,we have no choice 

But,now we have not a ennemies .. (Thanks God ) 

Caesar 155mm,the ground forces have now 77 Caesar and 141 in 2020.






Caesar firing in Afghanistan.






Video 




 
@BDforever,Very Good !

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## flamer84

Gabriel92 said:


> Oui la crise économique et à cause de flamby .. (Flamby is mister Hollande .. )
> 
> it's the crisis,we have no choice
> 
> But,now we have not a ennemies .. (Thanks God )



Let's hope you're right,they're saying the same in my country "Europe has no enemies! Cut the military finances!"...And they keep cutting.The only problem with this reasoning is that the whole world is arming excluding Europe.))

And if you remember ..."WW1 was the war to end all wars"...20 years late...kaboom!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

FREMM is my favorite fregate nowadays.


----------



## Gabriel92

@flamer84, +10000 exactly ! 

The french navy have now 1 fremm,11 fremm in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## TheShaheen

The French also invented La Revolution and Le Guillotine....


----------



## Gabriel92

TheShaheen said:


> The French also invented La Revolution and Le Guillotine....



ça,c'est du passé .. mais oui.. 

ps : it's "La Guillotine"

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## SOHEIL

vostok said:


> FREMM is my favorite fregate nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

TheShaheen said:


> The French also invented La Revolution and Le Guillotine....



Democracy doesn't come cheap and La Bastille was to small for all those prisoners...heads had to roll

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vostok

PWFI said:


> Thanks to the "crise économique" + "Notre cher président Mr.Holland"



And what are thinking about Marine Le Pen?


----------



## Gabriel92

vostok said:


> And what are thinking about Marine Le Pen?



Marine le Pen est la voix du peuple ! 

Marine le Pen is the voice of people !

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> Marine le Pen est la voix du peuple !
> 
> Marine le Pen is the voice of the people !



I was hoping you will answer so. I also think that she is the only hope for salvation of the French and the only chance to save the beautiful France.


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

Gabriel92 said:


> Marine le Pen est la voix du peuple !
> 
> Marine le Pen is the voice of people !



So nationalism is on the rise in France? Excellent!


----------



## SOHEIL

vostok said:


> beautiful France.



I just appreciate their girls !!! 

( joking )

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

Great performance ... but ugly !


----------



## Gabriel92

French army 2013 !

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Gabriel92

VBCI (Véhicule de combat d'infanterie ) 

The ground forces have now 500 VBCI and 110 VPC ,520 VBCI and 110 VPC have been ordered.

VBCI in afghanistan.









Video






Interior.













VBCI "CASEVAC"

















VPC

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## danger007

nice thread buddy... keep it alive... post awesome pics of Rafales...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Gabriel92

NH-90 of navy.






NH-90 of ALAT (Aviation légère de l'armée de Terre)














Tigre HAD









Tigre HAP and NH-90





Tigre HAP

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Gabriel92

CARAPACE.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## PWFI

Gabriel92 said:


> Marine le Pen est la voix du peuple !
> 
> Marine le Pen is the voice of people !



Certe Marine le Pen est patriotique, Si elle arrive au pouvoir sa va crer des tentions grave et donc risque d'une guerre civile, si elle fait ce qu'elle pense vraiment, vu le nombre important d'immigrer :s



vostok said:


> And what are thinking about Marine Le Pen?



It's better for france to not have such kind of people in power, because they will destroy the meaning of "liberté égalité fraternité" !:s



p(-)0ENiX said:


> So nationalism is on the rise in France? Excellent!



as well as "chommage"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

@PWFI Déjà,juste à entendre ses paroles,j'adore,enfin une personne qui est vraiment derrière les Français,pas comme les autres hypocrites .. Pour les immigrer,on ne peux pas accueillir toute la misère du monde .. 
Elle est déjà moins radical que son père..

------------------------------

French Acrobatic Patrol
----------------------
Patrouille de France

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## PWFI

Gabriel92 said:


> @PWFI Déjà,juste à entendre ses paroles,j'adore,enfin une personne qui est vraiment derrière les Français,pas comme les autres hypocrites .. Pour les immigrer,on ne peux pas accueillir toute la misère du monde ..
> Elle est déjà moins radical que son père..



S'il faudra verser du sang pour la France pour le défendre je le ferai, je le considère comme mon propre pays, il y a un proverbe en pakistanais "il ne faut pas chier dans l'assiette dans laquelle on mange"---que les hypocrites retourne dans leurs ******** breff---- C'est vrai qu'elle est moin radical mais on ne peut pas prendre un tel risque quand même au périls d'une histoire riche et unique comme celle de la France.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

PWFI said:


> as well as "chommage"



That means "unemployment" right? Unemployment does lead to anti-immigrant sentiment, but it might not necessarily lead to nationalistic sentiment. Anti-immigrant sentiments rise in Arabia as well due to job shortages sometimes, but the people here were always nationalistic. Nationalistic feelings arise from a combination of factors, such as a desire to protect your culture, language, ethnic group, home land, etc. The indigenous have a right to all of that in their own land.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

PWFI said:


> S'il faudra verser du sang pour la France pour le défendre je le ferai, je le considère comme mon propre pays, il y a un proverbe en pakistanais "il ne faut pas chier dans l'assiette dans laquelle on mange"---que les hypocrites retourne dans leurs ******** breff---- C'est vrai qu'elle est moin radical mais on ne peut pas prendre un tel risque quand même au périls d'une histoire riche et unique comme celle de la France.



Tu sais,je n'ai rien contre les immigrés qui travaillent et qui apportent à la France,mais aujourd'hui l'immigration en France,c'est du n'importe quoi,les gens ne viennent plus ici pour travailler,mais juste pour gagner les aides sociales,tu doit connaître les "wesh wesh",les Français et le FN en ont marre de ces racailles,qui foutent la France dans l'insécurité,croit moi en 2017,ça changeras beaucoup,mais trouves tu normal qu'on aide des immigré qui foutent rien de la journée alors que des Français sont à la rue ? 

Ici,c'est dédiée à la belle armée Française,si tu veux qu'on continu cette discussion il faut un autre topic

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## PWFI

p(-)0ENiX said:


> That means "unemployment" right? Unemployment does lead to anti-immigrant sentiment, but it might not necessarily lead to nationalistic sentiment. Anti-immigrant sentiments rise in Arabia as well due to job shortages sometimes, but the people here were always nationalistic. Nationalistic feelings arise from a combination of factors, such as a desire to protect your culture, language, ethnic group, home land, etc. The indigenous have a right to all of that in their own land.



Yup you are right, BTW you explain very well the nationalistic feeling and, it suit France 101%----And there is somthing like that in Greece.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PWFI

Gabriel92 said:


> Tu sais,je n'ai rien contre les immigrés qui travaillent et qui apportent à la France,mais aujourd'hui l'immigration en France,c'est du n'importe quoi,les gens ne viennent plus ici pour travailler,mais juste pour gagner les aides sociales,tu doit connaître les "wesh wesh",les Français et le FN en ont marre de ces racailles,qui foutent la France dans l'insécurité,croit moi en 2017,ça changeras beaucoup,mais trouves tu normal qu'on aide des immigré qui foutent rien de la journée alors que des Français sont à la rue ?
> 
> Ici,c'est dédiée à la belle armée Française,si tu veux qu'on continu cette discussion il faut un autre topic



je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi, j'espère sincèrement que sa va changer--- Dsl pour le dérangement continue a poster les images, surtout du rafale je le "kiff"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

French navy have 2 highly sophisticated air-defence frigates of Horizon Class frigate .

D620 "Forbin" with 2 ships of US Navy.












D621 "Chevalier Paul" in Chili

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Hyperion

@Gabriel92, good effort mate.. keep it up........ 

@Aeronaut, very good thread and HQ pics... try to make it sticky in some section.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

PWFI said:


> Yup you are right, *BTW you explain very well the nationalistic feeling* and, it suit France 101%----And there is somthing like that in Greece.



Thanks.  By the way, there is a thread on nationalism in Europe on this forum, & you can check that out if you want. I seriously hope nationalism rises in Pakistan. 

Anyway, I don't want to derail this thread, & I still need to reply to a post filled with lies about the Vedic people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## SOHEIL

*nEUROn*

























​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

First flight of the nEUROn

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Gabriel92

First flight of the nEUROn

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## SOHEIL

Is there any plan for a stealth fighter ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

@vostok ... bro , i need your help ... some Russian texts !!! 

please contact me !


----------



## Gabriel92

@SOHEIL,Normally,The futur French stealth fighter it's the Dassault nEUROn.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## vostok

SOHEIL said:


> @vostok ... bro , i need your help ... some Russian texts !!!
> 
> please contact me !



I'll help you, if it not take much time. I wrote yesterday to soheil_esy@... and soheilesy@... No answer. Give corret mail/


----------



## SOHEIL

Gabriel92 said:


> @SOHEIL,Normally,The futur French stealth fighter it's the Dassault nEUROn.



But Iranian commanders prefer a multi purpose fighter ... with manned & unmanned option !

A.I. (Artificial intelligence) is not credible yet !



vostok said:


> I'll help you, if it not take much time. I wrote yesterday to soheil_esy@... and soheilesy@... No answer. Give corret mail/



oh sh!t !!! I cleaned my spam box without check ! 

soheil_esy@yah00.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Wait and See 

Futur French soldier "FELIN" "Fantassin à équipement et liaisons intégrée.










For the Famas Felin and Minimi

http://www.sagem-ds.com/IMG/pdf/D1403F_SWORD_TD.pdf

For the FRF2

http://www.sagem-ds.com/IMG/pdf/D1363F-Sword_Sniper.pdf

JIM LR

http://www.sagem-ds.com/IMG/pdf/D1350F-JIM_LR.pdf

JIM MR

http://www.sagem-ds.com/IMG/pdf/D1357F-JIM_MR.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Gabriel92

Futur French anti tank missile.

"MMP" (of MBDA) "Missile moyenne portée"

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Super Falcon

french are best in naval system after russians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

French navy have 5 frigate of Lafayette Class.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Gabriel92

Fremm.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Audio

Gabriel92 said:


>



Here's hoping that with the improving economic conditions the two cancelled Horizon ships will get built anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Tigre














NH90

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Gabriel92

Rafale with the "Charle de Gaulle"










In Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Echo_419

BDforever said:


> on topic: keep posting bro, post some info about French armed forces like size, number of tanks etc
> off topic: @Gabriel92 what do you know about Bangladesh ?



Let me ask you What do you know about France

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Echo_419 said:


> Let me ask you What do you know about France



did you check all posts ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

SPRAT

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## BDforever

@Gabriel92 i want to know about france's special forces, plz post some info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

the french special forces are so secret (or not)  (i post more photo and info after ) 



















In Mali





















With saudi special forces  @Yzd Khalifa,

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## BDforever

@Gabriel92 do you know anything about Bangladesh special forces ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

No 

But,teach me !

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Saudi-Franco military drills take place every year, I really don't find it surprising that many French know about this  we have got Saudis every where in France, if you know what I mean  ... 


Gabriel92 said:


> the french special forces are so secret (or not)  (i post more photo and info after )
> 
> With saudi special forces  @Yzd Khalifa,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Gabriel92 said:


> No
> 
> But,teach me !



Navy seals (SEALs) from Bangladesh &#8211; SWADS | special-ops.org

watch the tv commercial of Bangladesh Navy, you will see SWADS in action 

Bangladesh Navy TV Commercial (Bangla) by I Positive Communications Ltd - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Gabriel92 said:


> Marine le Pen est la voix du peuple !
> 
> Marine le Pen is the voice of people !



No body is against Mrs. Pen! But, she must realize that she will never harm our relations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Saudi-French military drills  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwPLMkzIbuo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

BDforever said:


> Navy seals (SEALs) from Bangladesh &#8211; SWADS | special-ops.org
> 
> watch the tv commercial of Bangladesh Navy, you will see SWADS in action
> 
> Bangladesh Navy TV Commercial (Bangla) by I Positive Communications Ltd - YouTube



Nice ! 

where is the recruiting center 

--------------

Tv commercial of French air force !

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## BDforever

Gabriel92 said:


> Nice !
> 
> where is the recruiting center
> 
> --------------
> 
> Tv commercial of French air force !



Good one ! !


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Gabriel92 said:


> First flight of the nEUROn



By the way, we expressed our interests in on this beautiful magical piece of art. Next week, there will be a huge Saudi military delegation heading to France as well. 

However, this amazing fighter jet mustn't be ignored by the RSF  






Let's hope the Syrian crisis will end up soon as France had already began to get involve logistically  .. Affirming its commitments to its friends  

I love the Tiger as well 






But we cancelled our contract due to technical issues with the Tiger

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

Me too i love the Tiger 



---------------------------------

For replace the VAB ?

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Gabriel92

Spécial forces

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Gabriel92

new trucks for the logistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Gabriel92 said:


> Cockpit



Is it possible that if UAE and Oman will going to invest on Rafael Block-II with improvements like:
Avionics and weapons of 5th Generation class
Newer Airframe with DSI and CFTs
100KN Engines with TVC(if utilized the boeing proposed technology' that will not affect size and weight)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

I think not ..
----------------

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

RSAF in France 
Saudi Air force in France |

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Yzd Khalifa said:


> RSAF in France
> Saudi Air force in France |



the f-15 is just beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Audio

Gabriel92 said:


> the f-15 is just beautiful



Dassault was developing the same size fighter in the 80's, but then KSA chose F-15 as a heavy fighter and French AF decided to stick with Mirage 2000 and development was cancelled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Two candidates to replace the AMX-10RCR

(the amx 10rcr)






Nexter t40 :






and the Panhard Sphinx. (ugly )



















And one candidate to replace the VBL

Panhard crab

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Gabriel92

Felin

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Gabriel92

Commando Hubert

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Gabriel92

Ak-103

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Gabriel92 Awesome pics man.....keep em comin!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Tigre.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Later, the RSAF chose the Tornado over all allies multirole fighters. 


Audio said:


> Dassault was developing the same size fighter in the 80's, but then KSA chose F-15 as a heavy fighter and French AF decided to stick with Mirage 2000 and development was cancelled.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Another Saudi-Franco drills (; .. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9Xbk8kJWD0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

In Afghanistan.






In Mali

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Audio

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Later, the RSAF chose the Tornado over all allies multirole fighters.



Tornado had nothing to do with France.


----------



## Gabriel92

---------------

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Audio said:


> Tornado had nothing to do with France.



Yes, I know bro. I was talking about KSA's preference for its multirole fighter. The RSAF chose the Tornado over the Mirage 2000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

M-51

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Gabriel92 

Could you please post some pics of the Mirage 2000?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

@Yzd Khalifa



























Cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Gabriel92

Char Leclerc.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Audio

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Yes, I know bro. I was talking about KSA's preference for its multirole fighter. The RSAF chose the Tornado over the Mirage 2000.



Aha, i misunderstood then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Audio said:


> Aha, i misunderstood then.



I'm just happy that the RSAF didn't purchase a MiG or an Su, don't you agree?  
@Gabriel92 

Do you have any pics of the F-1?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I'm just happy that the RSAF didn't purchase a MiG or an Su, don't you agree?
> @Gabriel92
> 
> Do you have any pics of the F-1?




The Mirage f1 will be replaced by the Rafale.

In Mali










-----

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Gabriel92 

I know you guys are going to replace them  I just wanted to see them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Ok sorry 

---------
P4






The P4 will be replaced by the PVP (Petit Véhicule Protégé )






in Afghanistan










Interior

PVP APC - 360°

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Gabriel92

French soldier at the IDEX 2013 with ..

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Gabriel92

Felin.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Nishan_101

Gabriel92 said:


> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cockpit



I think all the Pakistanis are quite a big fan of Mirages and most of them thinks that if PAF had tried to join the French in the 80s then it would be great.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


>



and here is american soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Rafale The Power of One - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

vostok said:


> and here is american soldier



Hes not a real soldier... try their Land Warrior prog.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Dassault Unveils NEURON Stealth Drone - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hes not a real soldier... try their Land Warrior prog.



Why you so sure? Americans has quite a big problems with recruting soldiers.
To fight in the colonial wars, they still gaining illegal immigrants, the poor and others. But in the U.S. itself they can safely allow for military duty such a thick pigs - who will attack them anyway?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

vostok said:


> Why you so sure? Americans has quite a big problems with recruting soldiers.
> To fight in the colonial wars, they still gaining illegal immigrants, the poor and others. But in the U.S. itself they can safely allow for military duty such a thick pigs - who will attack them anyway?



The uniform,weapons the gear... hes not even physically fit to join the US military...


----------



## vostok

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The uniform,weapons the gear... hes not even physically fit to join the US military...



Try "fat american soldier" in google and you will find this photo.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

vostok said:


> Try "fat american soldier" in google and you will find this photo.



lol.. dudes its on google images as a comic pic... cant u see the uniform,gears etc except for the M-4 or the helmet (which kinda looks fake) its obsolete.


----------



## vostok

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> lol.. dudes its on google images as a comic pic... cant u see the uniform,gears etc except for the M-4 or the helmet (which kinda looks fake) its obsolete.



'Fat' soldiers as US Army relaxes weight limits to increase recruitment - Telegraph
This photo can be true. American army is not one was in Vietnam. Nobody wants go to army.
http://rt.com/usa/obesity-us-army-soldiers-791/


----------



## Gabriel92

"Vab Ultima" the last evolution of the Vab.
(the Vab will be replaced by the "VBMR".)

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

More Mirage 2000s ?


----------



## Gabriel92

Yzd Khalifa said:


> More Mirage 2000s ?

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## BDforever

@Gabriel92 plz post videos in english, do not understand french.


----------



## Gabriel92

@BDforever,Too hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Rafale in actions against the Taliban   
[Rafale] French Airforce Bombing Talibans ! - YouTube



Gabriel92 said:


> @BDforever,Too hard.



No worries bro  thanks for spending your time uploading these pics, it is the least we can say

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Gabriel92

"Super Étendard"
(The Super Etendard,will be replaced by the rafal M.)

Reactions: Like Like:
 13


----------



## Gabriel92

Ec-725 Caracal.


















Cockpit





In Afghanistan





----------------

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Gabriel92

Samp/t Mamba










Le Bourget :

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Gabriel92

M-51 MSBS

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## The Deterrent

Amazingly high quality pictures. Keep it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

@Götterdämmerung,
German Typhoon at the 14 juillet.
50 Years of Franco-German friendship. 
50 jahre Deutsch-Französische freundschaft. 
50 ans de l'amitié Franco-Allemande.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Götterdämmerung

Gabriel92 said:


> @Götterdämmerung,
> German Typhoon at the 14 juillet.
> 50 Years of Franco-German friendship.
> 50 Jahre Deutsch-Französische Freundschaft.
> 50 ans de l'amitié Franco-Allemande.



We should form our own European military force excluding the US! We have all the technologies we need and don't need to be under the command of an egoistic and hostile force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Götterdämmerung;4668083 said:


> We should form our own European military force excluding the US! We have all the technologies we need and don't need to be under the command of an egoistic and hostile force.



but end of the day you listen to big papa USA LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

Götterdämmerung;4668083 said:


> We should form our own European military force excluding the US! We have all the technologies we need and don't need to be under the command of an egoistic and hostile force.



The occupation must end! How long is this going to last? Since the second world war has been almost 70 years - Americans think to leave from German land at all?


----------



## Götterdämmerung

BDforever said:


> but end of the day you listen to big papa USA LOL.



That's because we still have US soldiers stationed on our soil and also because we are still part of the US led NATO. The reason why I said we should form our European military force is to kick the US out of European soil!



vostok said:


> The occupation must end! How long is this going to last? Since the second world war has been almost 70 years - Americans think to leave from German land at all?



The US doesn't want to leave Europe, particularly Germany. And they know why!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Götterdämmerung;4668134 said:


> That's because we still have US soldiers stationed on our soil and also because we are still part of the US led NATO. The reason why I said we should form our European military force is to kick the US out of European soil!



Good to hear. i am not siding to anyone even if upcoming super power China tries to do same thing, my stand is same. We must be freed from such occupation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Götterdämmerung;4668134 said:


> That's because we still have US soldiers stationed on our soil and also because we are still part of the US led NATO. The reason why I said we should form our European military force is to kick the US out of European soil!
> The US doesn't want to leave Europe, particularly Germany. And they know why!



What do you think about TransEuropean defence including Russia but without USA? I don't mean replace U.S. occupation troops into Russian, I mean equal partnership.


----------



## krash

A video I found a long time ago, you'll like it. It's not aerobatics but choreography by the French.

*Don't be lazy, watch in HD.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEe3xfWfkG8

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Götterdämmerung

vostok said:


> What do you think about TransEuropean defence including Russia but without USA? I don't mean replace U.S. occupation troops into Russian, I mean equal partnership.



I think we should have a close partnership with Russia and respect Russia's space of influence. Since Russia is a Eurasiatic power I'm reluctant to forge a pact similar to NATO with Russia because Russia has very different geopolitical challenges, due to her size and geography, that I don't want us to be dragged into. I hope you understand my reservation.

Otherwise, I'm all for very close co-operation in education, culture, economy, economy ... did I mention economy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

krash said:


> A video I found a long time ago, you'll like it. It's not aerobatics but choreography by the French.
> 
> *Don't be lazy, watch in HD.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEe3xfWfkG8



Bangladesh Air force personals also made a video with L-39ZA trainer aircraft with same music  watch it, do not be lazy 

Bangladesh Air Force 25th Squadron-Albatross(Jet Trainer) - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vostok

Götterdämmerung;4668309 said:


> I think we should have a close partnership with Russia and respect Russia's space of influence. Since Russia is a Eurasiatic power I'm reluctant to forge a pact similar to NATO with Russia because Russia has very different geopolitical challenges, due to her size and geography, that I don't want us to be dragged into. I hope you understand my reservation.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm all for very close co-operation in education, culture, economy, economy ... did I mention economy?



I understand that. Although in the old days, when Russia was in alliance with Prussia and Austria - it was for the benefit of the continent. Russia could provide a nuclear umbrella for Europe - because no rocket did not get to Europe bypassing Russian missile defense system.
Europe will never play an independent geopolitical role, until freed from US occupation. The only one who can help Europe - is Russia. But for that Europeans must recover of the Cold War syndrome. It is long over. We must return to our story times 19, 18, 17 centuries and earlier.


----------



## krash

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh Air force personals also made a video with L-39ZA trainer aircraft with same music  watch it, do not be lazy
> 
> Bangladesh Air Force 25th Squadron-Albatross(Jet Trainer) - YouTube



Some seriously good looking shots in there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

french foreign legion

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## BDforever

Gabriel92 said:


> french foreign legion



AXE in their hand ! !  what is their duty ?


----------



## Götterdämmerung

vostok said:


> I understand that. Although in the old days, when Russia was in alliance with Prussia and Austria - it was for the benefit of the continent. Russia could provide a nuclear umbrella for Europe - because no rocket did not get to Europe bypassing Russian missile defense system.
> Europe will never play an independent geopolitical role, until freed from US occupation. The only one who can help Europe - is Russia. But for that Europeans must recover of the Cold War syndrome. It is long over. We must return to our story times 19, 18, 17 centuries and earlier.



Maybe I'm just naive, but I don't think we will be threaten with nuclear weapons since we too have nuclear weapons and trust me, Germany can make some badass missiles if we were allowed to.

I'm past the Cold War mentality long ago, that's why I said that we should respect Russia's sphere of influence. Since most of Russia's problematic geo-political areas are far from central Europe, I just don't want to be dragged into it, just like we have been dragged into Afghanistan by the US.

The Cold War is over, so is the 17th, 18th and 19the century. China has become an important player in the world with whom we will co-operate even more economically in the future. That's why I think it's more balanced if there will be three co-operative superpowers on the Eurasian continent with Russia being an important continental bridge.


----------



## vostok

Götterdämmerung;4668448 said:


> Maybe I'm just naive, but I don't think we will be threaten with nuclear weapons since we too have nuclear weapons and trust me, Germany can make some badass missiles if we were allowed to.
> 
> I'm past the Cold War mentality long ago, that's why I said that we should respect Russia's sphere of influence. Since most of Russia's problematic geo-political areas are far from central Europe, I just don't want to be dragged into it, just like we have been dragged into Afghanistan by the US.
> 
> The Cold War is over, so is the 17th, 18th and 19the century. China has become an important player in the world with whom we will co-operate even more economically in the future. That's why I think it's more balanced if there will be three co-operative superpowers on the Eurasian continent with Russia being an important continental bridge.


I think it's fair. Although the Soviet Union, unlike the United States, solved his problems himself - USSR did not send GDR or Poland troops to Afghanistan.
Very soon, Russia will become a pole of attraction for all Europeans who do not want to drown in multiculturalism and perversion who believe in Christ and want to have a future for their nations.
When overseas colossus with feet of clay will collapse - then it will be time to serious talk about the relationship between the EU and Russia.


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Gabriel92

Chief of staff of the french ground force.

Bertrand Ract-Madoux.










chief of staff of the french air froce.

Denis Mercier.











chief of staff of the french navy.

Bernard Rogel.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Gabriel92

French Foreign Legion - 2è REI. Training with FELIN Famas :

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

vostok said:


> I think it's fair. Although the Soviet Union, unlike the United States, solved his problems himself - USSR did not send GDR or Poland troops to Afghanistan.
> *Very soon, Russia will become a pole of attraction for all Europeans who do not want to drown in multiculturalism and perversion who believe in Christ and want to have a future for their nations.*
> When overseas colossus with feet of clay will collapse - then it will be time to serious talk about the relationship between the EU and Russia.



So what are you going to do with other ethnicities n non christians extreminate them?
As for multiculturalism.. try the millions of african,berber n southasian soldiers who fought for europe?



Gabriel92 said:


> French Foreign Legion - 2è REI. Training with FELIN Famas :



Which rifle is this?


----------



## Gabriel92

@DESERT FIGHTER,

FRF2,with the Sword Sniper of Sagem.

http://www.sagem-ds.com/IMG/pdf/D1364E-Sword_Sniper.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## vostok

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So what are you going to do with other ethnicities n non christians extreminate them?
> As for multiculturalism.. try the millions of african,berber n southasian soldiers who fought for europe?



Why exterminate? Second or third generation to leave, and the rest - to the homeland. This is a temporary measure, when in Europe to establish the true values &#8203;&#8203;- Christian morals and ethics, and demographic indicators are normalized, then you can open the border.
Tell me, would you like your homeland settle by foreigners? Even non-Muslims, but Buddhists or charmers voodoo? I think that is not so.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

vostok said:


> Why exterminate? Second or third generation to leave, and the rest - to the homeland. This is a temporary measure, when in Europe to establish the true values &#8203;&#8203;- Christian morals and ethics, and demographic indicators are normalized, then you can open the border.



Tartars,chechans,bashkirs etc ? as for second n third gen these are already "european" arent they.



> Tell me, would you like your homeland settle by foreigners? Even non-Muslims, but Buddhists or charmers voodoo? I think that is not so.



No i wouldnt like foriegners in my country never.. i even want the millions of refugees irrespective of their religion to leave.. but not the ones who escaped prosecution or ethnic cleansing in their countries.. or unless if they fought for my country.. in case of france,uk etc.. where millions of "foriegners" died to protect these countries.


----------



## vostok

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Tartars,chechans,bashkirs etc ? as for second n third gen these are already "european" arent they.


They live at home, they are Russian sitizens form begining. They are not immigrants. 


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No i wouldnt like foriegners in my country never.. i even want the millions of refugees irrespective of their religion to leave.. but not the ones who escaped prosecution or ethnic cleansing in their countries..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

vostok said:


> They live at home, they are Russian sitizens. They are not immigrants.



They have different cultures n religions .. hence : multiculturalism... anyways good luck.... although i wonder who goes to russia to "live"... like permanently.


----------



## vostok

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They have different cultures n religions .. hence : multiculturalism... anyways good luck.... although i wonder who goes to russia to "live"... like permanently.



Russia and European countries - two different things. Russia was created as a multi-ethnic country. And Europe will disappear from the face of the Earth, if the tree is deprived of the roots - it dries up, right?
In Russia, too many millions of migrants from former Soviet republics. But after a few years they will become citizens of the Eurasian Union. These countries will develop industry - people will not have to go out of the house.


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Götterdämmerung

vostok said:


> I think it's fair. Although the Soviet Union, unlike the United States, solved his problems himself - USSR did not send GDR or Poland troops to Afghanistan.
> Very soon, Russia will become a pole of attraction for all Europeans who do not want to drown in multiculturalism and perversion who believe in Christ and want to have a future for their nations.
> When overseas colossus with feet of clay will collapse - then it will be time to serious talk about the relationship between the EU and Russia.



I have no problems with multi-culturalism, what I have problems with is religiousity, regardless from whatever faith. Due to history our foundation still has many Christian elements, but there are also many pagan elements that just got a Christian sugarcoat on it. Easter (from the goddess of spring Ostara) and Christmas (Yule) were in fact old pagan festivals that Christian missionaries hijacked and reinterpreted. I think becoming less religious has been a blessing for us in Western Europe, where I have problmes with are an influx of new religions brought in by immigrants, most often unskilled and with low education who demand special rights for their community. I don't mind them opening restaurants and selling traditional arts and crafts or even working as a doctor or engineer, but they should please practice their religion in their privacy and at the same time adapt to our way of life.

I want Europe to become laic society, more tolerant and open, but this can only happen when religion becomes a private matter without disturbing others. And tolerance doesn't mean with have to tolerate intolerance preached by some religions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

Götterdämmerung;4668083 said:


> We should form our own European military force excluding the US! We have all the technologies we need and don't need to be under the command of an egoistic and hostile force.



Eurocorp---never heard about?!


----------



## Götterdämmerung

PWFI said:


> Eurocorp---never heard about?!



Sure, but on a global scale, it's pathetic. We should get out of NATO, kick out US soldiers off Europe and build a true European force!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PWFI

Götterdämmerung;4673781 said:


> Sure, but on a global scale, it's pathetic. We should get out of NATO, kick out US soldiers off Europe and build a true European force!



Step by step mein freund, Nato was created around 1949 if i am not wrong and Eurocorp is as old as me


----------



## vostok

Götterdämmerung;4673717 said:


> I have no problems with multi-culturalism, what I have problems with is religiousity, regardless from whatever faith. Due to history our foundation still has many Christian elements, but there are also many pagan elements that just got a Christian sugarcoat on it. Easter (from the goddess of spring Ostara) and Christmas (Yule) were in fact old pagan festivals that Christian missionaries hijacked and reinterpreted. I think becoming less religious has been a blessing for us in Western Europe, where I have problmes with are an influx of new religions brought in by immigrants, most often unskilled and with low education who demand special rights for their community. I don't mind them opening restaurants and selling traditional arts and crafts or even working as a doctor or engineer, but they should please practice their religion in their privacy and at the same time adapt to our way of life.
> 
> I want Europe to become laic society, more tolerant and open, but this can only happen when religion becomes a private matter without disturbing others. And tolerance doesn't mean with have to tolerate intolerance preached by some religions.


More tolerance? In Germany? 
I hope you will come back to faith in Christ there and get the true meaning of what is called "tolerance" in the West. Under the crackling chatter hides harlotry, moral degradation, destructing of human souls.
Europe will die if it is to continue on the path of justification of sexual perversions - this is the way of Sodom and Gomorrah ... And the end will be the same.


----------



## flamer84

Götterdämmerung;4673781 said:


> Sure, but on a global scale, it's pathetic. We should get out of NATO, kick out US soldiers off Europe and build a true European force!



x2...spot on! Every EU member should be forced by treaty to spend at leat 2,5% of GDP on defence,neighbouring countries should be integrated in EU battlegroups( they are now but on a small level),weapons standardization should be made with european weapons as much as possible...for example,if a country wants to buy fighter jets they should only buy european,choose from EF,Rafale or Grippen,and that goes for other weapons(missiles,frigates,tanks,etc).This would help the european industry,creeate new jobs,etc.Right now Italy,Netherlands,Norway want to buy F35,my country bought F16 and we will buy some more in the next 2 years while indigenous fighter jets are struggling.

We b !tch about money but we throw huge amounts on foreign aid,unnecessary welfare,cut this and invest in the modernization and *european standardization*of our militaries with products licensed in every european country according to its needs->many new jobs,RD,booming of industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Republican Guard. / Garde Républicaine.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> Republican Guard. / Garde Républicaine.
> 
> Very impressive sight! Thanks!


----------



## Gabriel92

French Mirage F1 and Russian MIG-29 today in Russia.
 @vostok,

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> French Mirage F1 and Russian MIG-29 today in Russia.
> 
> @vostok,



Yea! some video - in Russian, but still. I hope next time French pilots will take Rafaels!
Ð Ð¢Ð²ÐµÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð¾Ð±Ð»Ð°ÑÑÐ¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð´ÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐ½ÑÐµ ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¹ÑÐºÐ¸Ñ Ð¸ ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑÐ·ÑÐºÐ¸Ñ ÐÐÐ¡ - Ð¢ÐµÐ»ÐµÐºÐ°Ð½Ð°Ð» Â«ÐÐ²ÐµÐ·Ð´Ð°Â»


----------



## Gabriel92

I Hope ! 

----













8e RPIMA.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Gabriel92

Republican Guard.






















Tourist ..

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Gabriel92

Damocles visu






Weapon management MFD page






Various MFD pages (nav, fuel, HSI, spectra ?)

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Gabriel92

First Rafale AESA for French Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Gabriel92

D620 Forbin






Lafayette

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Gabriel92

Special forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

French RAFALE and MIRAGE 2000 in Mali 2013 - YouTube

Mirage 2000 & Rafael in Mali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Gabriel92

SSN "Emeraude"


















SNLE NG

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Gabriel92

Charles de Gaulle.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

French use M-4s? what abt Famas!


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Gabriel92

Can you please post more pics of France's submarines?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

@DESERT FIGHTER,yes,for special forces.

@Yzd Khalifa,

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Gabriel92

SPRAT.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Gabriel92

French special forces and Saudi special forces in Corsica.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Gabriel92

Rafale.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Gabriel92 said:


> French special forces and Saudi special forces in Corsica.



More drills with our French friends

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

C-135FR

(The C-135FR will be replaced by the A330 MRTT)

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Gabriel92

A400m

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Gabriel92

Old pic..

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Sky Fighters - Into The Fire, French Air Force Mirage Fighters - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Gabriel92

*Missiles :
*





*



MBDA MICA IR or EM or Magic II and

Click to expand...

*





*



MBDA Meteor air-to-air mssiles in the future

Click to expand...

*
*Air-to-ground :
MBDA Apache or*





*



Storm Shadow-SCALP EG or

Click to expand...

*





*



AASM "Hammer"

Click to expand...

*





*



AASM-Hammer or

Click to expand...

*





*



GBU-12 Paveway II

Click to expand...

*
*



Air-to-surface :

Click to expand...

*





*



AM 39-Exocet

Click to expand...

*
*



Deterrence :

Click to expand...

*







> *ASMP-A nuclear missile
> *

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Gabriel92

Poor pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

French Air Force flying exteremly at low levels 

French Air Force Low Level Flying - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Best of french air force - jet fighters Mirage 2000 Mirage F1 - YouTube

Mali, In action

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

The French Rafale in Action - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

AMX-56 Leclerc

AMX-56 Leclerc French MBT 2013 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Charles de Gaulle Aircraft carrier
Charles de Gaulle Carrier Air Operations Mediterranean Sea - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Tiger

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nowruz

French SAS pictures


----------



## Gabriel92

Alpha jet

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Gabriel92

Aster 30 SAMP/T surface-to-air missile

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Gabriel92

Mirage 2000.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Abingdonboy

Exercice militaire franco- indien

----------------------------------------------






Gabriel92 said:


>



Any idea what buddy refuelling system the Rafale is certified for and is in service on the bird?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

No idea...

---

Mistral-class.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Gabriel92

Soldier of the "1er régiment de tirailleur" with traditional clothes.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Gabriel92

Exersice in Aquitaine.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Gabriel92 said:


>



I've got something similar for the RSAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

Gabriel92 said:


> No idea...
> 
> ---
> 
> Mistral-class.



Don't know whether India will survive as a country in near future or not as its condition internally is quite bad and no one knew about it as people are only getting news about terrorism since 9/11. Also India is keen to have a war with Pakistan as well as with China, in which we can easily predict China will rip India in to many parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

French special forces (RPO, REP, RAPAS, RPIMa, GIGN etc) - YouTube



Nishan_101 said:


> Don't know whether India will survive as a country in near future or not as its condition internally is quite bad and no one knew about it as people are only getting news about terrorism since 9/11. Also India is keen to have a war with Pakistan as well as with China, in which we can easily predict China will rip India in to many parts.



If I may speak, I don't think that India is looking for a confrontation with any country, let alone nuclear armed states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Russo-Franco special forces drills.

SMOTR: French Special Forces visited Russia for training! (English subtitles) - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vostok

I would like to tell you a story. I heard it from a guy.
A few years ago, he worked in Paris. And one day he was called to the supper by French partner. When he entered the house, an old partner's grandfather went out to meet him.
- Are you Russian? - Asked the old man.
- Yes.
- Come with me.
He put the guy to cabinet, took his hand and asked again.
- Your grandfather fought?
- Yes.
Then the old man took out the best cognac he had and poured the full stack.
- For your grandfather.
Then he explained to that in times of war he was in the colonies, he did not fight. But all his life he was grateful for Russian, that he is alive.
Every time the guy came to the partner, the old man called him to cabinet and they drank for his grandfather.
Frankly, I feel sorry for that the politicians have turned the great France almost a pawn of America. I very much hope that in the future this will change.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Nishan_101

Yzd Khalifa said:


> French special forces (RPO, REP, RAPAS, RPIMa, GIGN etc) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> If I may speak, I don't think that India is looking for a confrontation with any country, let alone nuclear armed states.



But currently India is seeking a war with China and NATO is supporting it. I can't say anything about Pakistan as its looking just to defend and built its military power which is not so good in terms of Air Force and Navy.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Nishan_101 said:


> But currently India is seeking a war with China and NATO is supporting it. I can't say anything about Pakistan as its looking just to defend and built its military power which is not so good in terms of Air Force and Navy.



I'm not convinced yet that India is looking for a confrontation with anyone. The last tension India had with China is an example.


----------



## India_rocks

Nishan_101 said:


> But currently India is seeking a war with China and NATO is supporting it. I can't say anything about Pakistan as its looking just to defend and built its military power which is not so good in terms of Air Force and Navy.



No we're not seeking for a war. Stop manipulating the other country members. 

If a war occurs India knows it can't handle China and Pakistan alone , so why would we even think to do such mistakes..we're trying to improve our ties with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

India_rocks said:


> No we're not seeking for a war. Stop manipulating the other country members.
> 
> If a war occurs India knows it can't handle China and Pakistan alone , so why would we even think to do such mistakes..we're trying to improve our ties with Pakistan.



I don't think that India is a warmongering state at all. Let just ignore all kinds of hostilities. You guys have settled the score, testing your own nuclear weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## India_rocks

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I don't think that India is a warmongering state at all. Let just ignore all kinds of hostilities. You guys have settled the score, testing your own nuclear weapons


Haha we do it because we're surrounded by naughty kids..  I don't see any war in next few decades but the obsession will Pakistan will only increase, we share a good history with them


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

India_rocks said:


> Haha we do it because we're surrounded by naughty kids..  I don't see any war in next few decades but the obsession will Pakistan will only increase, we share a good history with them



I think it is time to let go, there is no point for craeting another bloodpath whatsoever. All what India needs - in my humble opinion - is to sort out its issue with Pakistan - the latter must do the same - So is China as well. 

Other than that I'm not quite sure about how the subcontinet will flourish.

Let's get back to the topic @Gabriel92 is going to kill us all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

In Mali

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Gabriel92

First A400m

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## halloweene



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## halloweene

At war in Mali or not, stay fit!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Gabriel92

SSN.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Nishan_101

Gabriel92 said:


> In Mali



they should train local people for weapons use....


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Gabriel92 interestingly the French SF don't seem to use the Bullpup/Famas weapons but instead stick to the M4/HK416/G-36.


----------



## Gabriel92

Abingdonboy said:


> @Gabriel92 interestingly the French SF don't seem to use the Bullpup/Famas weapons but instead stick to the M4/HK416/G-36.



It's true..

-----------

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gabriel92 said:


>



Gabriel are these sights also french made..Pak Army:


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Gabriel92

Rafale

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Sugarcane

French Commando Marine during training exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

French troops in central african republic.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Gabriel92

What French Mil units use the SCAR? I saw a pic of some French troops standing guard outside an Airport in Mali and they were armed with Black SCARs.


----------



## Gabriel92

Abingdonboy said:


> @Gabriel92
> 
> What French Mil units use the SCAR? I saw a pic of some French troops standing guard outside an Airport in Mali and they were armed with Black SCARs.



The "1er rpima" maybe.

-------

Soldiers of the "2e Rima" with Felin systems.






Felin systems for the "3e rpima".

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gabriel92 said:


> The "1er rpima" maybe.
> 
> -------
> 
> Soldiers of the "2e Rima" with Felin systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felin systems for the "3e rpima".


Thanks for the reply sir! 

Could you explain what the purpose/role of "1er rpima" is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Abigdonboy said:


> Thanks for the reply sir!
> 
> Could you explain what the purpose/role of "1er rpima" is?



"1er rpima" is "1er régiment de parachutiste d'infanterie de marine" "1st Marine infantry Parachute Regiment".

Always the first to be deployed, the 1er RPIMa is at the forefront of France's defence. 

they deliver hostages also..

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Gabriel92

Operation Sangaris :
















@Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gabriel92 said:


> Operation Sangaris :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Abingdonboy


These are the EXACT pictures I was talking about! Great job sir!


So are they "1er rpima" ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

@Abingdonboy I think not really.

----------------

French documentary on special force in Mali. (January)

Sept à huit - Exclusif : en première ligne avec les soldats

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gabriel92 said:


> @Abingdonboy I think yes
> 
> ----------------
> 
> French documentary on special force in Mali. (January)
> 
> Sept à huit - Exclusif : en première ligne avec les soldats


Thanks sir, I'll be watching that later today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Personal pic.. (more later..)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## halloweene

1er RPIMA is part of COS (spec ops). Their standard weapon is HK416, but time to time they use other rifles. The guys you saw are probably from CPA (comanndo parachtiste de l'air) 20 or 30. But in regular troops you will also see some SCAR in GCP (groupement commando parachtistes, kind of "reco" sections)
Just for example and from memory, CPA10 (also part of COS) use as assault rifles HK416, 417, few G36, but they also have in their inventory FAMAS, M4, SCAR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Gabriel92 said:


> Personal pic.. (more later..)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Gabriel92

New ALAT (Aviation Légère de l'Armée de Terre.)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Gabriel92

A400M in Mali.


















Nuclear submarine.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## halloweene

Patrouille de France (more on patmode.fr)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

A400m.















SF

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Gabriel92

MMP.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## pokdo

Viva la grande armee!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MathewHoggard

I am very happy to hear this that Pakistan's defence is very strong...!!!


----------



## Gabriel92

Sangaris :

[youtube]



[youtube]

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Falcon29

Gabriel92 said:


> MMP.



These are very nice, Milan successors?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Hazzy997 said:


> Milan successors?



Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Gabriel92

"Chevalier Paul"







Sangaris :

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Gabriel92

Sangaris :

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Gabriel92

Paratroopers with felin system.

[youtube]

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gabriel92

New chief of staff.

Pierre de Villiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## rockstar08

is there any on going pakistan-french military co-corporation ? 
or is there any joint military exercise ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

rockstar08 said:


> is there any on going pakistan-french military co-corporation ?
> or is there any joint military exercise ?



Nothing with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## rockstar08

Gabriel92 said:


> Nothing.



thank and

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Nuclear Submarine.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Gabriel92

Sangaris :

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gabriel92

Personal pics..

Mirage 2000






Rafale

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Gabriel92

Me in my Mirage 2000  (2011) (Now i'm on rafale  )

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> Me in my Mirage 2000  (2011) (Now i'm on rafale  )


As they say in Russia - you are real man!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

vostok said:


> As they say in Russia - you are real man!



It's not me (  ) it's my bro ...
but i would like to be a pilot 
He's lucky...

Felin

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## MathewHoggard

To pick up pictures is a fun and this fun is not common so we should try to ask a person to take your pictures that know how to take a picture...!!!


----------



## madooxno9

Gabriel92 said:


> Personal pics..
> 
> Mirage 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rafale



man those Rafales looking so beautiful


----------



## SpArK

Beautiful pic of a French Mirage 2000D over Afghanistan.





















Running from the French "ops" area DETCHASSE (detachment hunting) Kandahar ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gabriel92

Test of the new mask "MISTRAL" in te FFL....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Gabriel92

SF in Djibouti

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Nishan_101

SpArK said:


> Beautiful pic of a French Mirage 2000D over Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running from the French "ops" area DETCHASSE (detachment hunting) Kandahar ...



Soon all 150+ Mirages will be in IAF along with MMRCAs...


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Gabriel92 said:


> SF in Djibouti



Djibouti ?
are these guys the French Foregin Leigon ?


----------



## Gabriel92

GHOST RIDER said:


> Djibouti ?
> are these guys the French Foregin Leigon ?



Special forces of the commando Trepel,(Lorient),Not the FFL.

Special forces in Mali

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gabriel92

1er rpima






















GIGN

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Gabriel92

SNA


















Le terrible

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## GHOST RIDER

@Gabriel92
Can you post pictures of FFL ?
there regiments and all along with brief history and details


----------



## Gabriel92

Rafale over the island of Reunion (French Island)

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Informant

Mustve cost a lot to equip each and every soldier with a white flag.

Heheh

Just kidding, sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

SF

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## dexter

Gabriel92 said:


> 1er rpima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIGN



These guyz looks freaking aewsome !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

Fremm Normandie

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## dexter

*Le 15 mai 2014, dans le ciel de Pologne, deux Rafale du détachement français de Malbork ont participé à un exercice mené par un escadron de F16 polonais.*

*Translation:*
May 15, 2014, in the skies over Poland, two Rafale of the French detachment Malbork participated in an exercise led by a squadron of Polish F16.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dexter

A French Mirage 2000 pilot in a cool selfie as a U.S. F-22 stealth fighter formates on his wing during a joint exercise.
The image (a frame of GoPro video) was probably taken during the deployment at Al Dhafra airbase, in the UAE, of U.S. Air Force F-22 Raptors.

According to the French pilots, aerial combat with the Raptor is extremely important, regardless of the outcome of the dogfight: training with the F-22 gives French Mirage 2000 the possibility to learn to fight against a superior fighter: “Sometimes a battle begins even before meeting the adversary, when it is necessary to convince themselves that the opponent is not so terrible, and despite the gap of performance, the technological chasm, one is able to get the game.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Future modernisation of the Leclerc.






Futur EBRC






Futur VBMR






Felin at Eurosatory 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Gabriel92

@GHOST RIDER massiet123@live.fr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Gabriel92 said:


> @GHOST RIDER massiet123@live.fr



Sent


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aepsilons

Gabriel92 said:


>



Magnifique !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## viper46

infidels army


----------



## Gabriel92

Artillery in Mali

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Aepsilons

Gabriel92 said:


> Artillery in Mali




Vive La France !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Some pics from Africa (Mali and Centrafrican republic)

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Gabriel92

Rafale

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Gabriel92 said:


> Artillery in Mali



@Gabriel92 
which helmets are these soldiers wearing ?
is this the French made SPECTRA helmet?


----------



## Gabriel92

@GHOST RIDER
Yes it is.

Soldiers.....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dexter

Gabriel92 said:


> Rafale



What a beauty man!!!
totally awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

French first airstrike in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Gabriel92 said:


> French first airstrike in Iraq.
> 
> View attachment 70379
> 
> View attachment 70380
> 
> View attachment 70381
> 
> View attachment 70382
> 
> View attachment 70383



@Gabriel92
sent you a mail


----------



## osama zafar

bonjour thanks for sharing do give more info!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000

I like and admire France as well. They have an independent foreign policy and a robust armed force. Even though their economy is bad for now. 
But what I don't like is the way they still exploit /control their former(more like current )African colonies .


----------



## Gabriel92

Some pics of the navy..

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## vostok

Gabriel92 said:


> Some pics of the navy..
> 
> View attachment 81541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81543
> 
> View attachment 81544
> 
> View attachment 81545
> 
> View attachment 81560
> 
> View attachment 81561
> 
> View attachment 81562


Very beautiful photos, very.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMDR

French carrier strike group

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gabriel92

6x AASM Hammer, 4x Mica A2A short to medium range, 2x METEOR A2A long range, 3x 2000 liter fuel tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Gabriel92

NH90 in Mali.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 1000

French SF in Baghdad, pic shows ISOF commanders with the French SF after training completion of first group

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

The air force officially ordered 12 A330 MRTT from Airbus,to repace the KC-135s..........
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A400m

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gabriel92

French air force recruiting commercial 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Super Falcon

Awsome french forces


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ze germans are coming.............................


----------



## black-hawk_101

So would this plan work to sell out 150 FAF Mirage-2000s to ANAF with training.


----------



## Gabriel92

black-hawk_101 said:


> So would this plan work to sell out 150 FAF Mirage-2000s to ANAF with training.



What ?
Nope.

The march of the FFL !
Le Boudin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

Rafale

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Gabriel92

Rafale hardcore configuration.  
6x AASM Hammer, 4x Mica A2A short to medium range, 2x METEOR A2A long range, 3x 2000 liter fuel tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gabriel92

It was 20 years ago... the hijacking of the air france 8969.....
GIGN raid.
One of the most successful hostage rescue...
the 4 hijackers were killed during the raid,3 hostages killed when the aircraft was in algeria,and 9 members of the GIGN have been injured.






The GIGN raid from a movie called "L’assaut".






-------

SF

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gabriel92

-


















.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Gabriel92 said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Gabriel 
post pictures of the recent pictures GIGN or RAID from the past 1 week


----------



## Gabriel92

@GHOST RIDER

Various units (GIGN,GIPN,FIPN..)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Gabriel92 said:


> @GHOST RIDER
> 
> Various units (GIGN,GIPN,FIPN..)



Awsome picturess
love the Helmets

btw under who does FIPN come under ?
I know GIGN comes under Gendarmerie
and GIPN under Police Nationale


----------



## Gabriel92

GHOST RIDER said:


> Awsome picturess
> love the Helmets
> 
> btw under who does FIPN come under ?
> I know GIGN comes under Gendermarie
> and GIPN under Police Nationalr



The F.I.P.N is an operational structure that coordinates various intervention groups and special forces of the Police Nationale.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Gabriel92 said:


> The F.I.P.N is an operational structure that coordinates various intervention groups and special forces of the Police Nationale.



Also tell the difference between RAID and BRI ?


----------



## Gabriel92

GHOST RIDER said:


> Also tell the difference between RAID and BRI ?



The R.A.I.D is a special unit of the Police Nationale (Like the GIPN)
The B.R.I is the special police unit of the Ministry of interior.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Gabriel92 said:


> The R.A.I.D is a special unit of the Police Nationale (Like the GIPN)
> The B.R.I is the special police unit of the Ministry of interior.



so all non millitary special CT units of France are 
BRI,GIPN,GIGN,RAID ?


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Then BRI does not come under the authority of FIPN ?
since BRI comes under Ministry of Interrior


----------



## Gabriel92

GHOST RIDER said:


> Then BRI does not come under the authority of FIPN ?
> since BRI comes under Ministry of Interrior



The B.R.I is under the authority of F.I.P.N,which comes under ministry of interiors authority. (Just like the Police Nationale)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Gabriel92 said:


> The B.R.I is under the authority of F.I.P.N,which comes under ministry of interiors authority. (Just like the Police Nationale)



damn this is complicated,

GIPN comes under Police Nationale, so won‘t thhat mean Police Nationale comes under F.I.P.N or only G.I.P.N comes under F.I.P.N ?


----------



## Gabriel92

GHOST RIDER said:


> damn this is complicated,
> 
> GIPN comes under Police Nationale, so won‘t thhat mean Police Nationale comes under F.I.P.N or only G.I.P.N comes under F.I.P.N ?





The GIPN,RAID,BRI,BI come under the authority of the F.I.P.N wich is a branch of the Police Nationalie,which is under the authority of the ministry of interior.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Gabriel92 said:


> The GIPN,RAID,BRI,BI come under the authority of the F.I.P.N wich is a branch of the Police Nationalie,which is under the authority of the ministry of interior.



Waiit....

Now there is some thing called BI ??

back on topic
Then that means GIGN does not come under F.I.P.N since GIGN comes under Gendermarie ?


----------



## Gabriel92

GHOST RIDER said:


> Waiit....
> 
> Now there is some thing called BI ??
> 
> back on topic
> Then that means GIGN does not come under F.I.P.N since GIGN comes under Gendermarie ?



Yes.
- R.A.I.D (Recherche, Assistance, Intervention, Dissuasion)
- G.I.P.N (Groupes d’intervention de la police nationale)
- B.I (Brigade d'Intervention)
- B.R.I (Brigades de recherche et d'intervention)

They come under F.I.P.N's autorithy which is a branche of the Police National,wich is under Ministry of interior's autorithy (sorry if this is complicated lol )

The G.I.G.N is under Gendarmerie's and not a part of the F.I.P.N ("Intervention Force of the national Police".)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Gabriel92 said:


> Yes.
> - R.A.I.D (Recherche, Assistance, Intervention, Dissuasion)
> - G.I.P.N (Groupes d’intervention de la police nationale)
> - B.I (Brigade d'Intervention)
> - B.R.I (Brigades de recherche et d'intervention)
> 
> They come under F.I.P.N's autorithy which is a branche of the Police National,wich is under Ministry of interior's autorithy (sorry if this is complicated lol )
> 
> The G.I.G.N is under Gendarmerie's and not a part of the F.I.P.N ("Intervention Force of the national Police".)




Praise The Lord !!!!
now I get it

and just to be cleae BI is just like(CT Team) GIPN RAID etc ?


----------



## Gabriel92

GHOST RIDER said:


> Praise The Lord !!!!
> now I get it
> 
> and just to be cleae BI is just like(CT Team) GIPN RAID etc ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Gabriel92 said:


>



How long is the selection+training period for the Gendermarie ?


----------



## Path-Finder

Gabriel92 said:


> Yes.
> - R.A.I.D (Recherche, Assistance, Intervention, Dissuasion)
> - G.I.P.N (Groupes d’intervention de la police nationale)
> - B.I (Brigade d'Intervention)
> - B.R.I (Brigades de recherche et d'intervention)
> 
> They come under F.I.P.N's autorithy which is a branche of the Police National,wich is under Ministry of interior's autorithy (sorry if this is complicated lol )
> 
> The G.I.G.N is under Gendarmerie's and not a part of the F.I.P.N ("Intervention Force of the national Police".)



GIGN is famous and known in comparison to other units. When does GIGN come into action when there are other units with similar role?


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Path-Finder said:


> GIGN is famous and known in comparison to other units. When does GIGN come into action when there are other units with similar role?



@Gabriel92 is the real expert and can give you a proper answer

But from what I learnt from watching a documentry of GIGN on youtube is when the Local Gendermarie(under whose jurisdiction the city or area comes) need to execute a raid similar to a CT operation, like raiding the homes of two "dangerous" drug simultaneously (as they did in the documentry) or setting up an ambush for a car carrying drugs into France, 
this is just one example

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

GHOST RIDER said:


> How long is the selection+training period for the Gendermarie ?



1 year if i'm not wrong.



Path-Finder said:


> GIGN is famous and known in comparison to other units. When does GIGN come into action when there are other units with similar role?



If i'm not wrong,the GIGN intervenes in extrem situations,like the aerial terrorism (just like the AF8969),against the terrorism on waters,when there's a huge hostage taking in buildings,hostage taking in trains,and intervenes in sensitive places like Nuclear sites,but also forest,mountain,desert etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gabriel92

It seems that new helmets are being introduced.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Gabriel92 said:


> It seems that new helmets are being introduced.



@Gabriel92

do these helmets look similar to what US Special Forces use ?

I liked the "traditional" helmet with the transparent visor (ballistic shield)


----------



## Gabriel92

GHOST RIDER said:


> @Gabriel92
> 
> do these helmets look similar to what US Special Forces use ?



Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

@Gabriel92

I remember reading on wiki about the 2 REP that they have something called a "Commando Parachute Group" 
can you shed any light on this ?


----------



## Gabriel92

GHOST RIDER said:


> @Gabriel92
> 
> I remember reading on wiki about the 2 REP that they have something called a "Commando Parachute Group"
> can you shed any light on this ?



The CPG is an elite parachutiste unit of the 11e Brigade Parachutiste,which is composed of various parachutist units ( just like the 1er régiment du train parachutiste,8eme régiment de parachutistes d'infanterie de marine,35e régiment d'artillerie parachutiste,17e régiment du génie parachutiste,and yes the 2 REP,and others...),each regiment within the 11e Brigade Parachutiste trains one or two CPG teams from their own ranks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Gabriel92 said:


> Yes



@Gabriel92
which helmet do you use ?
any pictures of your gear ?


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Gabriel92 said:


> @GHOST RIDER
> 
> I actually still use a spectra,but we will have Felin Helmets soon !
> 
> Sorry,for now i just have this pic,if it can help you.
> (I will do more detailed pics of my gear the next time,if you want to.)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Isnt the Felin helmet same as a Spectra but fitted with communication set ?

which googles do you use ?
ESS ?


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Gabriel92 said:


> The helmet seems to be probably a Mich 2000 copy,but it is also more comfortable and more resistant.



are the googles issued along with the helmet or you bought them seperately ?


----------



## Gabriel92

GHOST RIDER said:


> are the googles issued along with the helmet



Yep.

----

The new type desert uniform and boots. 



Spoiler


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Gabriel92 said:


> Yep.
> 
> ----
> 
> The new type desert uniform and boots.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Niceee
is Desert Camo issued to all troops or only your regiment or regiments which go in warzones like Mali? etc (desert areas) 

Nice pics sir,
hope to see more


If the googles are issued along with the helmets why dont I see Leigon Regiments soldiers with googles on their helmets ?
majority of them atleast


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Gabriel92 said:


> It was provided in priority to the soldiers participating at the Operation Barkhane,but now seems to equip other regiments.
> When i was in Mali,in my unity,we were few to put our googles on.... i don't know. some loves to put them on others not.



googles look cool

This may seem like a stupid question
but which regiment was first to enter Mali ?
since the 2REP has the motto
First In Last Out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

GHOST RIDER said:


> googles look cool
> 
> This may seem like a stupid question
> but which regiment was first to enter Mali ?
> since the 2REP has the motto
> First In Last Out



If i'm not wrong,the first regiments that were sent to mali,were the 1RPIMA (1er régiment de parachutiste d'infanterie de marine) with the 13RDP (régiment de dragons parachutistes) and the 4RHFS. (régiment d'hélicoptère des forces spéciales)


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Gabriel92 said:


> If i'm not wrong,the first regiments that were sent to mali,were the 1RPIMA (1er régiment de parachutiste d'infanterie de marine) with the 13RDP (régiment de dragons parachutistes) and the 4RHFS. (régiment d'hélicoptère des forces spéciales)



sent you a mail sir

how long after was the 2REP deployed ?


----------



## Gabriel92

GHOST RIDER said:


> sent you a mail sir
> 
> how long after was the 2REP deployed ?



If i'm not wrong the 2REP was deployed ~1 week after.


----------



## Gabriel92

*Welcome to France's New War on Terror in Africa: Operation Barkhane*



> The French are back in Africa, and apparently ready to stay. During a presidential speech at the military base of Niamey, Niger on July 19, 2014, François Hollande announced a new phase in the fight against radical Islamic terrorism in Africa: Operation Barkhane. Coincidentally, the launch of Operation Barkhane took place three days before the U.S.-Africa Leaders Summit began in Washington D.C. on August 4, 2014.
> 
> Africa is very much in the minds of the members of the Euro-Atlantic community and is now perceived as an important security dilemma for the West. France has implemented a development-security nexus approach to addressing Africa’s challenges, which is closely connected to the European Union’s strategy. However, Operation Barkhane is a direct illustration of the use of “hard” power in Africa in order to solve a security crisis caused by a regional power vacuum.
> 
> Backbone of Operation Barkhane
> 
> Operation Barkhane began on August 1, 2014 and took over the precedent French mission in Mali, Operation Serval. Operation Barkhane, “named after acrescent-shaped dune in the Sahara desert,” is to become the French pillar of counterterrorism in the Sahel region. The French will use and deploy a 3,000-strong counterterrorism force over five countries: Burkina Faso, Chad, Mali, Mauritania and Niger, also known as the ‘G5 Sahel.’ The purpose of Operation Barkhane is to “regionalize” the counterterrorism efforts in the Sahel, as well as bolster “cross-border and region-wide securitization efforts.” According to the Ministry of Defense of France, Barkhane’s objectives are two-fold: first, assist the G5 Sahel armed forces in fighting terrorist networks in the Sahel-Sahara region; second, contribute to the prevention of terrorist safe-havens in the region.
> 
> In order to fight jihadists in this vast region, Operation Barkhane shall be seen as a reorganization of the forces already present in the region. It will be composed in terms of military and human capabilities of 3,000 military personnel, six fighter jets (Rafale Mirage 2000), twenty helicopters, 200 armored vehicles, ten transport aircrafts, and three drones (as described byAllAfrica.com, RFI, and African Defense Review). In terms of division of labor between France and the G5 Sahel, four permanent military bases have been established:
> 
> - headquarters and air force in the Chadian capital of N'Djamena under the leadership of French Général Palasset;
> 
> - a regional base in Gao, north Mali, with at least 1,000 men;
> 
> - a special-forces base in Burkina Faso's capital, Ouagadougou;
> 
> - an intelligence base in Niger’s capital, Niamey, with over 300 men; the air base of Niamey, is important as it hosts drones in charge of gathering intelligence across the entire Sahel-Saharan region;
> 
> - aside from the four permanent bases, several temporary bases will be created with an average of thirty to fifty men, where and when required.
> 
> The Strategic Arc of Instability
> 
> Paris attempted to shift its strategy towards Africa under President Nicolas Sarkozy, which has been followed by his predecessor. Historically, France has been a powerful colonial power in Africa. Paris has, since the end of colonization, sought to maintain its influence and deepen its interests in the region. French Africa policy has been known under the term of Françafrique, which embodies neocolonialism and clientelism between Paris and “black” Africa. Once elected, Sarkozy announced he would do away with Francafrique by refusing to do business as usual with Africa. However, as argued by Gordon Cumming in French Politics, Sarkozy’s “Africa policy was marked more by continuity than change.”
> 
> With the Arab Spring along with a changing international order, Africa has become a new ground of activity for diverse international criminal and terrorist networks. For instance, countries in West Africa are utilized by Latin American drug cartels in order to sell cocaine onto the European markets. Aside from criminal networks, radical Islamic networks, like Al Qaeda in Islamic Maghreb (AQIM), Boko Haram and Al Qaeda, among others, have flourished in Northern Africa and throughout the Sahel region. The reasons for their rise are various: socio-politico-economic climates in most African countries, porousness of borders, failed states and ethnoreligious tensions.



3.000 soldiers are moblized to this operation.
Also :
- 20 Helicopters
- 200 logistic trucks
- 200 Armored Vehicles
- 7 transports aicrafts
- 4 uavs
-6 aircrafts




















Mortar in mali


----------



## Gabriel92

Mirage 2000D over Mali if a close air support is needed...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

New pic of Rafale above Baghdad at night

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

mike2000 said:


> But what I don't like is the way they still exploit /control their former(more like current )African colonies .


Please, considering the amount of pillaging, looting and destruction the British Empire caused what the French do today can't even be spoken about in the same breath. You just sound jealous Britain has none of its former colonies to lord it over anymore.






God know why they've added the Punjabi MC soundtrack but still a breath taking display of private skill, unlike with the Rafales where the pilot practically needs to do nothing when flying at these altitudes these pilots would require enormous skill and confidence to fly these birds at such low levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halloweene

Gabriel92 said:


> If i'm not wrong,the first regiments that were sent to mali,were the 1RPIMA (1er régiment de parachutiste d'infanterie de marine) with the 13RDP (régiment de dragons parachutistes) and the 4RHFS. (régiment d'hélicoptère des forces spéciales)


Add CPA10

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Soldiers of the Operation Sangaris

































In Mali

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gabriel92

The new armored logistic truck is deployed in Mali
It will replace all old logistic trucks...
It is in several versions.














.

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Gabriel92

French soldier in Africa with a Mag58

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gabriel92

NH90






--

CDG with a Lafayette frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## halloweene

Exclusive Interview With The French Navy On The Barracuda SSN Program

Exclusive interview of Suffren class submarines head of project.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Gabriel92

@SvenSvensonov 






Rafale M on the CDG






Mirage 2000D participating to the operation Barkhane.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SvenSvensonov

M51 - Nuclear France!!!




































Older M45

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

SvenSvensonov said:


> M51 - Nuclear France!!!
> 
> View attachment 192991
> 
> 
> View attachment 192992
> 
> 
> View attachment 192993
> 
> 
> View attachment 192995
> 
> 
> View attachment 192996
> 
> 
> View attachment 192997
> 
> 
> View attachment 192998
> 
> 
> Older M45
> 
> View attachment 192999



Awesome as usual,thank you !! 

Concerning our sea based nuclear forces,a new variant of this missile (M51.2) will enter in service in 2016,we will also begin to develop another Ballistic missile submarine that will replace the current BMS's by 2035...
It seems that our nuclear forces are in the top priority,and our minister of defense announced that we will continue to modernize our nuclear forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

@Gabriel92

Hey man, I have some questions for you

can you tell me exactly who are those forces (which branch) in pictures below, preferably in French language







two different camouflages






different load outs

Which branch uses the MP5, and why the last operator isn't wearing a helmet?
Do you guys only use the Thales Lucie NVGs








Who uses the Ops Core helmet






The last two pic were taken from mountain warfare exercise

what is the name of those guys, and are they considered as part of the COS ?

also, is it normal that they have different gears when they are in the same branch?








These pictures were taken from previous exercises between Saudi and France



and thank you in advance

@Gabriel92 


Do you have any idea which branch this solder from, note the picture was taken in 2009 









Also, if you would rank your SF forces which will be the most successful, or the most professional? 



Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Altamimi said:


> @Gabriel92
> 
> Hey man, I have some questions for you
> 
> can you tell me exactly who are those forces (which branch) in pictures below, preferably in French language
> 
> 
> View attachment 193097



These are part of the BSFT (Brigade des forces spéciales Terre),it is composed of various units of the special forces of the ground forces,these men are probably from the 1RPIMA (Régiment de parachutistes d'infanterie de marine)




> Which branch uses the MP5, and why the last operator isn't wearing a helmet?
> Do you guys only use the Thales Lucie NVGs
> View attachment 193099
> View attachment 193100



The MP5 is in use in all units of the COS (commandement des opérations spéciales) which regroups all the special forces of all branch (Marine Nationale,Armée de L'air,Armée de Terre.)
It is also in use in GIGN and in the Gendarmerie.
Yes most of the units are equipped with Lucie NVGs,but some units are equipped with others as you can see in these pics :












> Who uses the Ops Core helmet
> ATTACH=full]193102[/ATTACH]



Various units,it seems that it is being introduced to various units.






even the special forces of the police.














> The last two pic were taken from mountain warfare exercise
> 
> what is the name of those guys, and are they considered as part of the COS ?
> 
> also, is it normal that they have different gears when they are in the same branch?
> View attachment 193103
> 
> View attachment 193104
> 
> These pictures were taken from previous exercises between Saudi and France
> 
> and thank you in advance



These men are part of the GMC(Groupement de commandos de montagne) the elit unit of the 27eBIM (Brigade d'infanterie de Montagne),they aren't part the COS,but are sometimes solicited by the COS.
Yes,it is normal that some have different gears.



> Do you have any idea which branch this solder from, note the picture was taken in 2009



He is a member of the 2REP (2e Régiment étranger Parachutiste).



> Also, if you would rank your SF forces which will be the most successful, or the most professional?



I'd say that the most professional of our special forces is the Naval Commandos (Commandos Marine),but this is my opinion. 

Hope i helped you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

Other pictures that were taken in Saudi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

Gabriel92 said:


> These are part of the BSFT (Brigade des forces spéciales Terre),it is composed of various units of the special forces of the ground forces,these men are probably from the 1RPIMA (Régiment de parachutistes d'infanterie de marine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MP5 is in use in all units of the COS (commandement des opérations spéciales) which regroups all the special forces of all branch (Marine Nationale,Armée de L'air,Armée de Terre.)
> It is also in use in GIGN and in the Gendarmerie.
> Yes most of the units are equipped with Lucie NVGs,but some units are equipped with others as you can see in these pics :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Various units,it seems that it is being introduced to various units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even the special forces of the police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These men are part of the GMC(Groupement de commandos de montagne) the elit unit of the 27eBIM (Brigade d'infanterie de Montagne),they aren't part the COS,but are sometimes solicited by the COS.
> Yes,it is normal that some have different gears.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a member of the 2REP (2e Régiment étranger Parachutiste).
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that the most professional of our special forces is the Naval Commandos (Commandos Marine),but this is my opinion.
> 
> Hope i helped you.




Thank you for the answers 

last question, are those the (Commandos Marine)






if they were Commandos Marines it would be a really good, because this picture was taken from exercise tiger 2, and training with them would really benefit are SF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Altamimi said:


> Thank you for the answers
> 
> last question, are those the (Commandos Marine)
> 
> View attachment 193131
> 
> 
> if they were Commandos Marines it would be a really good, because this picture was taken from exercise tiger 2, and training with them would really benefit are SF.



1RPIMA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

Gabriel92 said:


> I'd say that the most professional of our special forces is the Naval Commandos (Commandos Marine),but this is my opinion.
> 
> Hope i helped you.



I hear a lot of people say that The French Foreign Legion are the best fighting force in France, what is you opinion regarding this statement?


----------



## Gabriel92

Super Étendard modernisés on the CDG,this is sad that these beautiful aicrafts will be soon retired (2016) from the Service (In favor of the Rafale M. )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## Gabriel92

*A reservist in Mali.*






@Frogman If i remember corretly,you're a reservist in the British forces ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

cool pics bruh!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Gabriel92 said:


> *A reservist in Mali.*
> 
> View attachment 207619
> 
> 
> @Frogman If i remember corretly,you're a reservist in the British forces ?



Yep, a REMF while at university but looking to go regular infantry after university hopefully

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## f1000n

FFL training anti IS forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Silent professionals getting sh*t done, c'est magnifique @Gabriel92

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMDR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

I'm not sure if this photo is already posted, but if it is, please forgive me. Their visage would give anyone nightmares!

French Special Forces:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

Loki said:


> I'm not sure if this photo is already posted, but if it is, please forgive me. Their visage would give anyone nightmares!
> 
> French Special Forces:


Damn these are some funky looking NV. Anyone know what they are called?


----------



## Gabriel92

Fremm Provence and Aquitaine






The future aerial variant of the Fremm







Our troops cleaning the Sahel...


























@Indus Falcon @flamer84 @Armstrong @Transhumanist @SvenSvensonov @Taygibay

@Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Indus Falcon

Gabriel92 said:


>



People don't realize how dangerous this job is. Specially dumb a$$ politicians!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Indus Falcon said:


> People don't realize how dangerous this job is. Specially dumb a$$ politicians!



I always had respect for the soldiers of the engineering corps,nobody has bigger balls than them! Kuddos to them!





-












-
The VBMR 'Griffon' will replace the VABs by 2018.










-

The EBRC will replace the AMX10RCs and the ERC90s by ~2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indus Falcon

*French Navy’s Battle Group Returns Home*
Posted on May 20, 2015





*The vessels of French Navy’s Battle Group returned home to Toulon naval base.*

The first to arrive was the nuclear attack submarine Améthyste (S605), followed by the Navy’s aircraft carrier Charles de Gaulle, frigate Chevalier Paul (D621), frigate Jean de Vienne (D643) and multi-product replenishment oiler Meuse (A607) a few days later on May 19.

The Group started its deployment on January 13, 2015, and was engaged in various operations during the four months they spent at sea.

French Navy’s Battle Group Returns Home | Naval Today

_La Fayette_-class frigate *Aconit (F 713)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

Major Shaitan Singh said:


>


No offense meant Shaitan but why did you post this pic in the French thread, man?
That is a Vulcan refueling an old version Nimrod MRA4, both British? 



Gabriel92 said:


> I always had respect for the soldiers of the engineering corps,nobody has bigger balls than them! Kuddos to them!


I remember getting to see pics and films of the Legion sappers when I was serving ( Saumur 1983+ ).
They were in Beyrouth then, at the time of the Drakkar incident. The images of those guys servicing
their heavy machinery ( bulldozers and others ) with the freshly inducted Famas slung on their backs
as snipers took shots at them because someone had to rebuild the once beautiful pearl of the Mediter-
ranean. struck me hard. That's when I finally understood what the Génie was all about. Kudos indeed!

To add a contribution, here is a video of the same Légio Nostra Patria ( 90 2ème REP troops ) jumping
on the Salvador pass where Niger meets Algeria and Libya! Enjoy!





Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Taygibay said:


> No offense meant Shaitan but why did you post this pic in the French thread, man?
> That is a Vulcan refueling an old version Nimrod MRA4, both British?
> .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Path-Finder said:


> Damn these are some funky looking NV. Anyone know what they are called?


 
I don't know what NV they are using. From what I know, it is a very old photo taken way back in 1982. 

Speaking of funky NV's:
L-3 GPNVG-18 – ANVIS Mount ‹ Tactical Night Vision Company

USD 65,000 only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Loki said:


> I don't know what NV they are using. From what I know, it is a very old photo taken way back in 1982.
> 
> Speaking of funky NV's:
> L-3 GPNVG-18 – ANVIS Mount ‹ Tactical Night Vision Company
> 
> USD 65,000 only.


No that's just Panoramic thing, apparently used for osama bin laden raid.

French still make the funkiest NV, Thales Luci anyone!
Night Vision Goggles | Land Forces | Thales Group

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Oh..  @Taygibay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

WOW! I had seen M3Ms and the SH20 and of course MAG58s but that is new!
Do you have any more infos? Where is that pic from?

While I wait for your answer, here is a gift from the guys at Check-6 forums :





 Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Taygibay said:


> WOW! I had seen M3Ms and the SH20 and of course MAG58s but that is new!
> Do you have any more infos? Where is that pic from?
> 
> While I wait for your answer, here is a gift from the guys at Check-6 forums :
> View attachment 225623
> 
> 
> Tay.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/603960057232007168
No more news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

@Taygibay 
So,8 Fremm will be build (instead of 11...) and 5 FTI..

Jean-Yves Le Drian annonce la construction de cinq FTI | Mer et Marine


----------



## Taygibay

No flocking surprise! And I'll stop right here because the rest of my honest opinion would be unsavory in public.

À+, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*75th anniversary celebration of the reconquest of Narvik during WW2.*

75årsmarkeringen av frigjøringen av Narvik under andre verdenskrig. Norge, Polen, Frankrike, England og Tyskland er med på markeringen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

Flock, those Polish uniforms look Reich-inspired and our MN guys look like accountants!!!
I wish the brass would care more for photogenic folks for such opportunities!

But at least Narvik was an ( short-lived ) allied victory of 1940 and there weren't that many!
Thanks girl, good day, Tay.


----------



## Taygibay

The two most likely designs for the FTI ( supposedly smallish FREMMs ) :




Most likely, a big La Fayette of sorts …





also possible, a Gowind corvette family derivative.

Good evening all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Taygibay said:


> The two most likely designs for the FTI ( supposedly smallish FREMMs ) :
> View attachment 225881
> 
> Most likely, a big La Fayette of sorts …
> 
> View attachment 225882
> 
> also possible, a Gowind corvette family derivative.
> 
> Good evening all, Tay.



or this ? 
Can't we dream ? 
XWIND 4000





-
CAR


----------



## Taygibay

Gabriel92 said:


> Can't we dream ?



Nah, Gab mec! Sadly, DCNS themselves say the X4000 is a mere concept work …
not to be built at present time. XWind 4000 : le concept ship de DCNS

Snif! Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

Guess who are these elegant Blue Helmets serving in CAR Minusca with French Sangaris troops?




Well Blue baseball caps actually but still … 

Good day all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

I didn't notice it posted prior although I'm guessing Gab must have so …

[ WARNING : If strong language offends you, turn the sound down! ]






Great evening all, Tay.


----------



## Jäger

Gabriel92 said:


> @flamer84, +10000 exactly !
> 
> The french navy have now 1 fremm,11 fremm in 2020.


wasn't the FREMM joint project with Italy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Bundeswehr said:


> wasn't the FREMM joint project with Italy?



Of course it is.

PS: Are you really German ? If yes,Welcome,it is great to have another German member,because you are very few. You could debate with us and give your PoW. 
And of course,share some news and pics about the Bundeswehr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Gabriel92 said:


> Of course it is.
> 
> PS: Are you really German ? If yes,Welcome,it is great to have another German member,because you are very few. You could debate with us and give your PoW.
> And of course,share some news and pics about the Bundeswehr.


Yes i am German and thanks for warm welcome 



Taygibay said:


> The two most likely designs for the FTI ( supposedly smallish FREMMs ) :
> View attachment 225881
> 
> Most likely, a big La Fayette of sorts …
> 
> View attachment 225882
> 
> also possible, a Gowind corvette family derivative.
> 
> Good evening all, Tay.


What will this class be called?



Gabriel92 said:


> I always had respect for the soldiers of the engineering corps,nobody has bigger balls than them! Kuddos to them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> The VBMR 'Griffon' will replace the VABs by 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> The EBRC will replace the AMX10RCs and the ERC90s by ~2020.


How Many VBMR Griffons and EBRCs will enter service?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

@Bundeswehr

1722 VBMRs in a 6x6 version,and 358 VBMRs in a lighter 4x4 version. (=2080)

248 Jaguars.

We still have some hope that the order could be increased.... (maybe in the next military programming law...)

@Taygibay On croise les doigts ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halloweene

Gabriel92 said:


> @Bundeswehr
> 
> 1722 VBMRs in a 6x6 version,and 358 VBMRs in a lighter 4x4 version. (=2080)
> 
> 248 Jaguars.
> 
> We still have some hope that the order could be increased.... (maybe in the next military programming law...)
> 
> @Taygibay On croise les doigts ?


ET les orteils!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Gabriel92 said:


> And of course,share some news and pics about the Bundeswehr.



Yes, please. We need to see more pictures of the Bundeswehr.



halloweene said:


> ET les orteils!



Wait! Another French member? 

So far i know we have:

@Gabriel92 
@Taygibay 
and now you -- @halloweene

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Gabriel92 said:


> @Bundeswehr
> 
> 1722 VBMRs in a 6x6 version,and 358 VBMRs in a lighter 4x4 version. (=2080)
> 
> 248 Jaguars.
> 
> We still have some hope that the order could be increased.... (maybe in the next military programming law...)
> 
> @Taygibay On croise les doigts ?


Wow great improvements for our French brothers, continue the hard work



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Yes, please. We need to see more pictures of the Bundeswehr.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait! Another French member?
> 
> So far i know we have:
> 
> @Gabriel92
> @Taygibay
> and now you -- @halloweene


Nihonjin1051 i would be glad to make a thread about the German Bundeswehr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

Bundeswehr said:


> Nihonjin1051 i would be glad to make a thread about the German Bundeswehr



Ja, I would like that very much, my German friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Ja, I would like that very much, my German friend.


thanks for calling me friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Bundeswehr said:


> Yes i am German and thanks for warm welcome
> 
> 
> What will this class be called?
> 
> 
> How Many VBMR Griffons and EBRCs will enter service?



So we have a new German bro here @Gabriel92. Welcome man, looking forward to learn some news about the German army. We have little news about Germany on here, despite the fact that Germany is Europe's leading economic power and a world technological powerhouse. Willkommen. 



Bundeswehr said:


> Wow great improvements for our French brothers, continue the hard work
> 
> 
> Nihonjin1051 i would be glad to make a thread about the German Bundeswehr



Maybe we can make a British-U.K-German thread. Analyzing Europe's leading powers and their military equipment..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

mike2000 is back said:


> So we have a new German bro here @Gabriel92. Welcome man, looking forward to learn some news about the German army. We have little news about Germany on here, despite the fact that Germany is Europe's leading economic power and a world technological powerhouse. Willkommen.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we can make a British-U.K-German thread. Analyzing Europe's leading powers and their military equipment..


Maybe we should bro again thanks for welcoming. I would like to see a joint UK-German unit like that of Franco-German Brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

Bundeswehr said:


> Maybe we should bro again thanks for welcoming. I would like to see a joint UK-German unit like that of Franco-German Brigade



Yes seems we have more cooperation with France than with Germany i have always wondered why.
UK to announce joint drone project with France - Channel 4 News
UK France defence: David Cameron hails new military co-operation between Britain and France - Telegraph
Britain and France sign historic 50-year military agreement | Daily Mail Online
'We may actually get something done': new era in Franco-German alliance | World news | The Guardian


Well, at least we have the Typhoon we built together which has been a success worldwide so far and is the best 4++ generation fighter jet out there(sorry with your Rafale @Gabriel92)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Bundeswehr said:


> Maybe we should bro again thanks for welcoming. I would like to see a joint UK-German unit like that of Franco-German Brigade



Trust me, we Japanese have so much respect for the fighting capability of the Wermacht in the last great war. I wait to see the awakening of the German Eagle again. The same vigor that frightened nations. 



mike2000 is back said:


> Yes seems we have more cooperation with France than with Germany i have always wondered why.
> UK to announce joint drone project with France - Channel 4 News
> UK France defence: David Cameron hails new military co-operation between Britain and France - Telegraph
> Britain and France sign historic 50-year military agreement | Daily Mail Online
> 'We may actually get something done': new era in Franco-German alliance | World news | The Guardian
> 
> 
> Well, at least we have the Typhoon we built together which has been a success worldwide so far and is the best 4++ generation fighter jet out there(sorry with your Rafale @Gabriel92)




LOOOOL! Yes, I agree that Germany should be encouraged to wake up from its self imposed military "nap". Are you ready tho? To have a military re-awakened Germany (all 82 million) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Trust me, we Japanese have so much respect for the fighting capability of the Wermacht in the last great war. I wait to see the awakening of the German Eagle again. The same vigor that frightened nations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOOL! Yes, I agree that Germany should be encouraged to wake up from its self imposed military "nap". Are you ready tho? To have a military re-awakened Germany (all 82 million) ?



lool Obviously, we in Europe have already settled our beef/issues/ego over half a century ago since the end of the second world war. We have been the ones pleading with Germany to take more responsibilities and rearm so as to act a counterbalance to any Russian aggression/threats in eastern Europe since so far its been a heavy burden for only U.K and U.S forces stationed in the Baltic who have been doing almost all the job of reassuring other countries in east Europe about their security. , but the Germans are still reluctant to even arm their military with the minimum, since their public is deeply adverse/against anything military, they regard it as a taboo to even talk about arming their country with offensive weapons like all powers do. Well, we will keep pushing for Germany to shed its past guilt and assume more responsibility as Europe's leading economic power, a powerful Germany is in the interests of Europe/E.U as a whole. We all welcome that. 

President Urges Germany to Take More Military Responsibility
Time for German military to take more active role? - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Precisely, Germany's recent paradigm shift in proactive contribution to peace is in tandem with that of Japan's. Afterall, Japan and Germany were old and strong allies in the past war, we should reinvigorate that historical alliance in the present. Don't you think?

@Bundeswehr --- did i ever tell you that i am a fan of Prussian-style military marches? and cadances? 

Handsome , dedicated boys ! 











mike2000 is back said:


> lool Obviously, we in Europe have already settled our beef/issues/ego over half a century ago since the end of the second world war. We have been the ones pleading with Germany to take more responsibilities and rearm so as to act a counterbalance to any Russian aggression/threats in eastern Europe since so far its been a heavy burden for only U.K and U.S forces stationed in the Baltic who have been doing almost all the job of reassuring other countries in east Europe about their security. , but the Germans are still reluctant to even arm their military with the minimum, since their public is deeply adverse/against anything military, they regard it as a taboo to even talk about arming their country with offensive weapons like all powers do. Well, we will keep pushing for Germany to shed its past guilt and assume more responsibility as Europe's leading economic power, a powerful Germany is in the interests of Europe/E.U as a whole. We all welcome that.
> 
> President Urges Germany to Take More Military Responsibility
> Time for German military to take more active role? - BBC News



LOL! Of course, in the past war, Germany conquered most of Europa. In the present epoch, Germany controls Europe through her shear economy and politiks. 

That's what I call ... Deutsche Power...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Precisely, Germany's recent paradigm shift in proactive contribution to peace is in tandem with that of Japan's. Afterall, Japan and Germany were old and strong allies in the past war, we should reinvigorate that historical alliance in the present. Don't you think?



Yes, think with time even Germany is beginning to understand they need to assume their big power role in Europe for the sake of the E.U as a whole. This is a sign of good things to come
EU army is our goal Germany's defence chief to help Europe defend its values | Daily Mail Online
We need a European army, says Jean-Claude Juncker - BBC News

Many European countries support this idea(so do i). Even though our leaders are skeptical about this German idea, but then again you Know as a island country and former superpower, we still tend to be selfish with our sovereignty/independence a little bit too much i must admit. lol So i'm not sure we will agree to be part of this great project , which is unfortunate.

Well, i think we will still find a middle path, while not joining in, we will probably still find a middle path by cooperating with such a force and probably indulging in joint missions, projects and sharing intelligence etc while not being a full member, just like we did with the Euro and our pound.


----------



## SipahSalar

Taygibay said:


> Well Blue baseball caps actually but still …


It's called a Patrol cap, not baseball cap. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

mike2000 is back said:


> Many European countries support this idea(so do i). Even though our leaders are skeptical about this German idea, but then again you Know as a island country and former superpower, we still tend to be selfish with our sovereignty/independence a little bit too much i must admit. lol So i'm not sure we will agree to be part of this great project , which is unfortunate.



Well, there should be unanimity considering Germany's as well as Britain's goals are inexplicably linked. The foes are similar, the goals are even more similar. 

Tho I must say Germany should adopt a policy that enables the country to wage war again, as well --- to increase the size of her military force.



mike2000 is back said:


> lol So i'm not sure we will agree to be part of this great project , which is unfortunate.



Ah the perennial British spirit of rivalry. LOL!!!


----------



## Taygibay

Bundeswehr said:


> What will this class be called?



It's right there in the post, Kerl : FTI / Frégates de Taille Intermédiaire …
which should translate to Medium Size Frigates but really mean between frigate size and smaller units.
It's all getting very confusing these last few years with ships being tagged / called destroyers although
they're nowhere near the size of those this term used to designate …

bin froh Sie zu sehen .

@Gabriel92 Tu ne trouves pas l'espace intérieur trop restreint sur les nouveaux matos?
Moi, merde, habitué au VAB, il me manquerait de la place même en tenant compte de Félin.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Wait! Another French member?


Halloweene like myself had registered long before being noticed, Nihonjin my friend.
He chats less than most but his infos are more precise. Especially concerning a given Fr plane maker.
Saves time to read him contrary to that lost reading certain others you could say. 

_@H Salut mec, as-tu apprécié le très rare patch Rafale résultat du Bold Quest 2015? L'OTAN est assez
fidèle des armes vues sur ses patch mais ça fait plaisir de la part des Américains qui gèrent cet exercice._



mike2000 is back said:


> Yes seems we have more cooperation with France than with Germany i have always wondered why.


Because of the rather long cousin status since the Celts between you and us, Mike …
( the Goths are later invading hordes  ) and that thing with the Vikings on both sides of
the Channel resulting in England and those lands of ours you rented for so long and that
small colonial competition and …

It's safe to say we've known each other long enough to be chums. You're our favorite barbarians, LOL.
Heck, think of it, we've been co-designing stuff for a long time, say since our magnificent armored
cavalry* forced you to invent 5th Gen bows? 600 years of military design cooperation mate! Cheers!
Ah! Agincourt! That was some serious live fire exercise! They don't test weapons like that anymore!




mike2000 is back said:


> Well, at least we have the Typhoon we built together which has been a success worldwide so far and is the best 4++ generation fighter jet out there(sorry with your Rafale @Gabriel92)


Shift your useless generation things around a tad and you need not be sorry :
Typhoon is the best 4++ and Rafale the best 5- gen ( five minus ) ... with one operational 5th gen above it : Raptor ).
There see? Fixed that fer ya, guv'nor! 

Quick hello to all, I was very busy lately and will be back next week.
Great day to all of you good people, Tay.


* No, no, I'm not just saying that as an ex Portés Roues! 



SipahSalar said:


> It's called a Patrol cap, not baseball cap. lol



Check the ones on the image I provided, my friend. I think they're baseball caps like probably
provided directly for and to the UN sanctioned troops.

Probably made in the US and part of their contribution to the mission as equipment value in dollars! 

I have no problem with the patrol cap, I own a heavy gauge dark grey one myself. 

Good day to you mate, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## halloweene

@H Salut mec, as-tu apprécié le très rare patch Rafale résultat du Bold Quest 2015? L'OTAN est assez
fidèle des armes vues sur ses patch mais ça fait plaisir de la part des Américains qui gèrent cet exercice.

Source: French Armed Forces | Page 30

yes, had it straight from Fred FB account

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Gabriel92 said:


> Rafale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNLE "le téméraire"


how many rafales will enter French service

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Taygibay said:


> Shift your useless generation things around a tad and you need not be sorry :
> Typhoon is the best 4++ and Rafale the best 5- gen ( five minus ) ... with one operational 5th gen above it : Raptor ).
> There see? Fixed that fer ya, guv'nor!



Ne te moque pas de moi tay, c'est pas gentil. En tout cas, merci quand même pour l'infos. 


*TYPHOON*




The world's most advanced new generation multi-role/swing-role combat aircraft available on the market.
*ABOUT TYPHOON*



Copyright: Geoffrey Lee
Typhoon gives air forces the capability to effectively deliver a full spectrum of air operations - from air policing and peace support, through to high intensity conflict, thanks to its inherent flexibility and adaptability. The aircraft's swing-role capability provides the widest possible range of air-to-air and air-to-surface mission profiles.

Together with our partners we have developed an aircraft that boasts unrivalled combat capability, impressive situational awareness, high survivability and the most advanced array of integrated sensors. In short, Typhoon is a total solution for any modern air force.

*HOW IT PERFORMS*
Without question one of the Typhoon's defining qualities is its versatility

 Powered by two Eurojet EJ200 engines providing an excellent combat thrust-to-weight ratio in excess of 1.2:1 with 30% thrust growth available.
 Typhoon’s robust design and Flight Control System enables the pilot to fly aggressively to outmanoeuvre enemy aircraft under all combat conditions.
 Brakes off to take off in less than 8 seconds and supersonic under 30 seconds.
 Brakes off to 36,000 feet Mach 1.6 in under 2½ minutes.
*SWING-ROLE*




Typhoon

Typhoon is a multi-role aircraft which can switch easily between being a fighter aircraft as well as a bomber aircraft. Thus making it a true swing-role aircraft.

*PAVEWAY IV*
Paveway™IV is the next generation guided weapon selected by the UK Ministry of Defence for the Precision Guided Bomb (PGB) programme.



Typhoon in flight
In an environment where time sensitive targeting remains fundamental to success, Paveway™IV provides the ultimate in operational flexibility. The combat proven dual-mode guidance, together with height of burst and penetrating capability in one weapon system, enable the decision of target engagement to be made right up to the point of release.

It has been successfully integrated onto the Harrier GR9/9A and Tornado GR4 and under contract is being integrated onto Typhoon and Joint Combat Aircraft. It expands the boundaries of traditional laser guided weapons and also exceeds the range of rival GPS guided bombs. The enhanced launch zone increases both weapon effectiveness and platform survivability.

*HOW TO BUILD A TYPHOON*
The Typhoon has been developed by four of the world's leading aerospace companies.



How to build a Typhoon - workshare
The partner companies involved include ourselves, Airbus Defence and Space (Germany), Alenia Aermacchi of Italy and Airbus Defence and Space (Spain). Each of the European Partner Companies has responsibility for different elements of the aircraft build with production work-shares corresponding to the number of aircraft ordered by each nation.

The partnership operates through Eurofighter GmbH, the company set up to manage the development and production of the Typhoon.

*SUPPORTING TYPHOON ON THE FRONTLINE*



Typhoon on the flight line
Getting the crews off the ground at such short notice called for a massive effort, not least from the men and women on our teams who support the RAF and UK MOD on a daily basis. But that’s what supporting Typhoon is all about.

*THE TYPHOON HELMET*



Typhoon helmet - front and back view
The Eurofighter Typhoon’s latest weapon – isn’t something slung under the wing – but a system with 'brians' that sits on the pilot’s head.

*DID YOU KNOW?*



The first of a new standard of Typhoon (Tranche 3) takes to the skies as part of its series of flight tests.

 A single load of Typhoon fuel can send a Ford Ka around the world 6 times
 Typhoon can pull up to 9g which creates loads equivalent to no less than 30 elephants pressing down on the wings
 Typhoon can fly from Lands End to John ‘O Groats (603 miles) in under 30 mins
 Alternatively we could go from London to Birmingham in under 6 mins
 From releasing its brakes a Typhoon can take off in under 8 seconds
 Typhoon can be supersonic in under 30 seconds
Typhoon | BAE Systems | International

Pas mal n'est-ce pas?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Bundeswehr said:


> how many rafales will enter French service



Actually,180 Rafale have been ordered,the total order would be 225 or 286 rafale,it depends. But it would be most likely 225 rafale.
@Taygibay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halloweene

Gabriel92 said:


> Actually,180 Rafale have been ordered,the total order would be 225 or 286 rafale,it depends. But it would be most likely 225 rafale.
> @Taygibay


Well actually it is not a very good week for Typhoons 'againg that drillilng pb + nearly lost a fuel tank in germany. AESA was also delayed. All in all, what every fighter plane probs encounter.


----------



## Taygibay

Gabriel92 said:


> Actually,180 Rafale have been ordered,the total order would be 225 or 286 rafale,it depends. But it would be most likely 225 rafale.
> @Taygibay



My analysis is roughly that 180 will be the maximum if the advanced research being done at present comes up
with serious results. Say DEDIRA finds solutions that require a new/modified airframe, for instance.
Then, post-"MLU" Rafales would be markedly different and the original production halted at 180 to open the
new standard deliveries in its place. Another angle is the possible concurrency to be derived from the UCAV
cooperation with the UK that may bring an optionally piloted aircraft which would muddle things up.

If the _Rafale Bis_ option is activated, 180 will be the final tally for Rafale 1.0.
It begs to wonder about … What if the M2000 was kept as both secondary and trainer? La PAF sur 2000!!! 
For now, my view is unlikely. DEDIRA is nearly ready while INCAS and Tragedac won't be for the F3R 2018
and what's more DEDIRA apparently flies so that major structural work is unlikely to be necessary ( inlets? ).

225 is the real ultra-max. Sadly, we won't go back to 286-294-300 counts. Check my old friend Jon Lake's last
piece about envisioned numbers for the RAF ( 125 to 150 Fighter ACs ) by the end of the decade and you'll be …
huh … mildly reassured that France is doing … huh … let's settle for not so bad.*

_Et on croise tout encore une fois, comme dirait Prof XXX._

Good evening all, Tay.

*IMHoO not enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

Apparently we don't do squat with France. Not too many pics:

French troops in Norway.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Transhumanist

Welcome friends... now go home.

Et fransk Lynx helikopter ombord på helikopterdekket til fregatten KNM Fridtjof Nansen, som er flaggfartøy i SNMG1 (Standing NATO Maritime Group 1).

A French Lynx helicopter onboard HNoMS Fridtjof Nansen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halloweene

3 soldirs from CPA10 badly injured in Mali by mine under their vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

A thought for them and those that served there ( Mali &/or CPA 10 ).
Smaller units feel such hits quite hard but they'll carry on.

Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

French Air Force A400M

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

Taygibay said:


> A thought for them and those that served there ( Mali &/or CPA 10 ).
> Smaller units feel such hits quite hard but they'll carry on.
> 
> Tay.



«On leur souhaite un prompt rétablissement»

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

halloweene said:


> 3 soldirs from CPA10 badly injured in Mali by mine under their vehicle.


i hope those brave soldiers make it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gabriel92

@mike2000 is back While you play at war in your luxury islands,others are deployed to the real battlefield.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

Gabriel92 said:


> @mike2000 is back While you play at war in your luxury islands,others are deployed to the real battlefield.



We taking a nap from being deployed all over the world fighting/advising other militaries etc. Time to take a luxury break to our many islands scattered all over the place. After we are done, then you better watch you back because we are coming back in full force. Even France will be no match for our killings......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

mike2000 is back said:


> We taking a nap from being deployed all over the world fighting/advising other militaries etc. Time to take a luxury break to our many islands scattered all over the place. After we are done, then you better watch you back because we are coming back in full force. Even France will be no match for our killings......



We hope you the best,kick some butts.


----------



## prima99

mike2000 is back said:


> We taking a nap from being deployed all over the world fighting/advising other militaries etc. Time to take a luxury break to our many islands scattered all over the place. After we are done, then you better watch you back because we are coming back in full force. Even France will be no match for our killings......



seconded. British SAS are among the top Elite Forces. Respect from Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

CJTF-HOA Photo DJIBOUTI, Djibouti - U.S. Army Captain Joseph E. Nickel, with Combined Joint Task Force - Horn of Africa, leads his platoon during a simulated assault on the French cadrees





5th French Marine Regiment in Djibouti




U.S. soldiers and French Naval commandos in Djibouti. Qu'est-ce que vous faites avec les anglo-saxon @Gabriel92 ?





French soldiers making an arrest against Anti balaka miitias in central Africa republic. WTF did i do??





French soldiers in Africa.





Stringer ./REUTERSFrench soldiers patrol in the Terz valley, about 60 km (37 miles) south of the town of Tessalit in northern Mali March 20, 2013. France has deployed some 4,000 troops to Mali, alongside a regional African force, in a nine-week operation that has driven Islamists into desert hideaways and mountains near the Algerian border.






prima99 said:


> seconded. British SAS are among the top Elite Forces. Respect from Indonesia


ahahahah....true that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gabriel92

mike2000 is back said:


> CJTF-HOA Photo DJIBOUTI, Djibouti - U.S. Army Captain Joseph E. Nickel, with Combined Joint Task Force - Horn of Africa, leads his platoon during a simulated assault on the French cadrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5th French Marine Regiment in Djibouti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. soldiers and French Naval commandos in Djibouti. Qu'est-ce que vous faites avec les anglo-saxon @Gabriel92 ?



Working/training together to fight terrorists scums,is there a problem ? 



> French soldiers making an arrest against Anti balaka miitias in central Africa republic. WTF did i do??



-I swear i didn't steal your jambon-beurre !



>



These aren't French soldiers. Or maybe we've been so Americanised,could be possible,we've been so hit by the American way of life. 



> French soldiers in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stringer ./REUTERSFrench soldiers patrol in the Terz valley, about 60 km (37 miles) south of the town of Tessalit in northern Mali March 20, 2013. France has deployed some 4,000 troops to Mali, alongside a regional African force, in a nine-week operation that has driven Islamists into desert hideaways and mountains near the Algerian border.



Even by +40 or +50°,always ready to kick some butts. 
@Taygibay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

Djibouti Mike! After an initial dubious sharing when the Americans "bought" a foothold post-independence,
the cooperation began roughly in 2001. After the 9-11 attacks, Washington spruced up one of our old bases,
named it Camp Lemonnier and moved the CJTF-Horn of Africa there. It corresponds to a real need though,
past the scare of al-Qaida. Moving troops to say Somalia is easier from Djibouti than Spain.
Since 2008, the cooperative training has moved from occasional to standard practice. The last V-22 testing
on French boats and French troops presence on US ships happened there.

As for the attractiveness to many countries, consider the following :
stable, non aligned govt / no expansionist foreign policy ( as if they could if they wanted, right? ) /
perfect geographic location linking Middle-East to volatile African region -Somalia, South Sudan, etc -
incredible accessibility from either Med or Indian ocean, gaining them protection at almost no cost & so on.
Check this for more infos : Forward Operating Base Djibouti: Africa’s Leading Host for Western Military Operations | Security Sector Reform Resource Centre

On a different matter, I agree with Gab that the guys on that 3rd pic are not likely French. US or EU origin
SF at most.
And I also agree that our guys look great! 
What France did in Mali was an almost perfect intervention. Of course we know Africa best, of course we got
very decent support for mobility from our friends ( US, UK, Canada ) and of course the menace was not the
highest ever seen; still, an honest assessment begs the question : Who else could have done better?

The best example is found in airborne ops. Jumping on Timbuktu on Jan 28, a mere 17 days into the operation
and the smaller one on Gao prior or those on Kidal and Tessalit later are pretty darn rare occurrences. You might
want to check how many live air assaults were held huh … say since Kolwesi … by any nation.
There were a couple more since ( Salvador pass in Niger ) under Barkhane mandate.





Maybe next time, that operational joint task force / brigade / whatever they'll callit between your boys and ours
will be ready and England will return to real war ops that we know its best can do successfully?
Maybe a part of that shared contingent will be based in Djibouti? That would be swell!

Later guys, have a great day, Tay.

P.S. French Commando Marines wearing green berets points to a labeling mistake - pic 3-.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halloweene

Taygibay said:


> Djibouti Mike! After an initial dubious sharing when the Americans "bought" a foothold post-independence,
> the cooperation began roughly in 2001. After the 9-11 attacks, Washington spruce up one of our old bases,
> named it Camp Lemonnier and moved the CJTF-Horn of Africa there. It correspond to a real need though,
> past the scare of al-Qaida. Moving troops to say Somalia is easier from Djibouti than Spain.
> Since 2008, the cooperative training has moved from occasional to standard practice. The last V-22 testing
> on French boats and French troops presence on US ships happened there.
> 
> As for the attractiveness to many countries, consider the following :
> stable, non aligned govt / no expansionist foreign policy ( as if they could if they wanted, right? ) /
> perfect geographic location linking Middle-East to volatile African region -Somalia, South Sudan, etc -
> incredible accessibility from either Med or Indian ocean, gaining them protection at almost no cost & so on.
> Check this for more infos : Forward Operating Base Djibouti: Africa’s Leading Host for Western Military Operations | Security Sector Reform Resource Centre
> 
> On a different matter, I agree with Gab that the guys on that 3rd pic are not likely French. US or EU origin
> SF at most.
> And I also agree that our guys look great!
> What France did in Mali was an almost perfect intervention. Of course we know Africa best, of course we got
> very decent support for mobility from our friends ( US, UK, Canada ) and of course the menace was not the
> highest ever seen; still, an honest assessment begs the question : Who else could have done better?
> 
> The best example is found in airborne ops. Jumping on Timbuktu on Jan 28, a mere 17 days into the operation
> and the smaller one on Gao prior or those on Kidal and Tessalit later are pretty darn rare occurrences. You might
> want to check how many live air assaults were held huh … say since Kolwesi … by any nation.
> There were a couple more since ( Salvador pass in Niger ) under Barkhane mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe next time, that operational joint task force / brigade / whatever they'll callit between your boys and ours
> will be ready and England will return to real war ops that we know its best can do successfully?
> Maybe a part of that shared contingent will be based in Djibouti? That would be swell!
> 
> Later guys, have a great day, Tay.
> 
> P.S. French Commando Marines wearing green berets points to a labeling mistake - pic 3-.


Can't say, but try to kow about GAO bridge story

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

French army in Mali





French Navy Super Étendard





British Eurofighters with French Rafales





German A310 MRTT refueling a French Rafale over Mali

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taygibay

halloweene said:


> Can't say, but try to kow about GAO bridge story



LOL! Top FB contacts, top industry contacts and first hand accounts, you're a beast, _mec_!

Wink indeed huh? 

And good evening all, Tay.

P.S. Oh! BTW, H. : Trudeau is coming in tonight so maybe Rafalous sur l'Arctique?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Menacing Call of duty : This french trooper is one of an estimated 2,000 French soldiers sent to the west African nation to fight hardline Islamic extremists who seized control last year.





A French soldier stands guard outside a destroyed Islamic militants camp in the recently liberated town of Diabaly




A French soldier controls a Milan ant-tank missile launcher near Diabaly




French soldiers patrol the recently liberated town of Diabaly as forces continue their advance northwards in the fight against Islamic militants linked to al-Qaeda





French soldiers getting ready to fire an anti-tank missile during an exercise in Abeche





To the frontline in Mali

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taygibay

Sad story on the iconic COD-clad Légionnaire : He was looked for and found by the hierarchy
which took a dim view on such antics as unprofessional / getting bad publicity, some such to
which I personally disagree even though I understand the rationale.
It led to a successions of screw-ups including prison and leaving the armed forces.

That image will nonetheless remain important as an icon of that sweep of an operation, of course.

Also, the count under the image is wrong, 4 000+ is more like it.
Later mate, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Taygibay said:


> Sad story on the iconic COD-clad Légionnaire : He was looked for and found by the hierarchy
> which took a dim view on such antics as unprofessional / getting bad publicity, some such to
> which I personally disagree even though I understand the rationale.
> It led to a successions of screw-ups including prison and leaving the armed forces.
> 
> That image will nonetheless remain important as an icon of that sweep of an operation, of course.
> 
> Also, the count under the image is wrong, 4 000+ is more like it.
> Later mate, Tay.


 
Yes i heard about it. I don't think it was that bad to be honest to deserve such a punishment. Prison?? hmmmm....sometimes those at the top make rather rash decisions.
Reminds me of what hapened to one of our own elite paratrooper 3 years ago, he was chased by military courts for punching a fleeing Taliban suspect and subsequently lost his job.
Fury of a hero betrayed: Para prosecuted for punching a Taliban suspect who was trying to escape speaks out for the first time | Daily Mail Online

Taking 'Human rights' to a whole new level.......Pathetic.
' Lions led by Donkeys' fits perfectly here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

French army Caracal Helicopter. How many will be ordered for French armed forces?






French Eurotiger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halloweene

mike2000 is back said:


> Yes i heard about it. I don't think it was that bad to be honest to deserve such a punishment. Prison?? hmmmm....sometimes those at the top make rather rash decisions.
> Reminds me of what hapened to one of our own elite paratrooper 3 years ago, he was chased by military courts for punching a fleeing Taliban suspect and subsequently lost his job.
> Fury of a hero betrayed: Para prosecuted for punching a Taliban suspect who was trying to escape speaks out for the first time | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Taking 'Human rights' to a whole new level.......Pathetic.
> ' Lions led by Donkeys' fits perfectly here.


Not exactly. He was sacked, became depressive and alcoholic and tried to hold up a shop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

@mike, Halloweene is right on the order which I inverted without thinking about it.
The guy might have been somewhat unruly in any case but I still believe anything
over a reprimand to be erroneous, especially on gear as due to lack of budget, ma-
ny of our deployed men complete their gear with personal stuff to be fully equipped.

But in general ( pun intended ), I do think that there is a bit of discrepancy between the
rules of conduct for small things and the job to be done. Being professional should not
hide that this is still war., not a well to do social gathering. War isn't meant to be that clean.

Does anyone know if ISIL has a deontology code for their guys' behaviour, for instance?
Just wonderin' Tay.


----------



## Gabriel92

Taygibay said:


> LOL! Top FB contacts, top industry contacts and first hand accounts, you're a beast, _mec_!
> 
> Wink indeed huh?
> 
> And good evening all, Tay.
> 
> P.S. Oh! BTW, H. : Trudeau is coming in tonight so maybe Rafalous sur l'Arctique?



Eh.... isn't he the son of Trudeau ? 
He'll maybe "faire un geste" for his overseas cousins.


----------



## Jäger

French army ERC-90





Panhard AML





AMX-56 MBT





French navy Mistral

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

Gabriel92 said:


> Eh.... isn't he the son of Trudeau ?
> He'll maybe "faire un geste" for his overseas cousins.



He is Gab but Trudeau wasn't that francophile himself … having studied in England 
The important thing is that he promised to cancel the F-35 buy for budgetary reasons and
open a competition for F-15, F-18, Eurofighter and of very course Rafale.
On top of which, Dassault has the most comprehensive disclosed offer so far :
Justin Trudeau vows to scrap F-35 fighter jet program - Politics - CBC News
F-35's French rival pitches 'Canadianized' fighter jet - Politics - CBC News

With a majority from yesterday, all he needs is to keep his promise …
which as we all know is not a given by far where politicians are concerned?​
 Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

FFL soldiers in Côte d'ivoire










Lebanon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jäger

Renault BMX-01. A source claims 2,000 could be ordered





Panhard SPHINX

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jäger

Aquitaine class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

French Eurosam (SAMP/T)





troops with AMX-10P

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

MAN! That above pic with the P could have been taken when I was serving
save for soldiers gear and modern optics on the turret.
I really like stuff like it, my VABs or the Pums seen last year on the Tonnerre
that could have been there for 30+ years.

Three cheers for rugged sturdy tools and Danke sehr, Bundeswehr! 
Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

French Army, best army in Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Carach Angren



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taygibay

If I am not mistaken Carach Angren. at least some of the winter pics from your first of these two posts
come from exercises in either Norway or Denmark.
If you have more when it happens next time please, don't hesitate to post them here!

Mange Takk, Tay.


----------



## Gabriel92

Carach Angren said:


> French Army, best army in Europe.



@Taygibay Something isn't right in that pic ! 

@halloweene

-
So,by 2019,we will receive 71 Tiger Helicopters (40 HAP and 31 HAD),67 will be in service and the rest will be kept in storage,to replace a crashed one.
By 2025,all the fleet will be only in the HAD version.

Le mamouth: La France aura reçu 71 Tigre en 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

1er RPIMA during exercise































CPA10 Jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## neolithic

The 1961 massacre that could help us understand the Paris attacks

France's unresolved Algerian war sheds light on the Paris attack

No, This Wasn't the Worst Massacre in Paris Since WWII

Cover-up of Paris Massacre Begins


----------



## neolithic

1961 - Algerians massacred on Paris streets

Paris attacks: Curfews imposed for first time since forgotten 1961 police massacre of Algerians

Fifty years on from the Paris massacre, French-Algerians are still regularly treated as second-class citizens

1961 – 300 Algerians Massacred in Paris by Order of Nazi Collaborator from Auschwitz

If I #PrayforParis, Who Will Pray for the Victims of French Colonial Aggression?

October 17, 1961: "This massacre was concealed from the collective memory"

La "bataille de Paris" racontée par les archives du "Monde"

Shadows of Algeria: the Lost Context of the Paris Attacks

Paris Massacre of 1961 - The Massacre in Popular Culture

Free Speech and the little known Paris Massacre of 1961

A Politically Incorrect Reflection on the Paris Massacre

17 October 1961 slideshow presentation on Prezi

The Paris massacre that time forgot, 51 years on

Les photos de la répression du 17 octobre 1961

The Largely Forgotten Paris Massacre of 1961

The Paris Attacks and the Politics of Memory

Algerians massacred in Paris - Oct 17, 1961

French colonialism’s massacre in Paris

Before You Condemn The Paris Attack

Long history of a forgotten massacre

The Massacre of October 17, 1961

A Night to Remember, Or Forget

The massacre that Paris denied

The forgotten Paris Massacre


----------



## Taygibay

@neolithic

Instead of spamming/flaming this national forces thread and to evade moderation while still
respecting your agenda, why don't you learn to write titles and messages and open a topic?

Just a suggestion, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

French submarine Surcouf
Launched on October 18, 1929, was introduced to the fleet in May 1934. Named after the famous privateer Robert Surcouf, it was the largest submarine in the world until the construction of the Japanese submarines I-400.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jäger

French GIPN in outskirts of Paris after terror attack

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jäger

Joint French-German exercise
Long live our alliance French brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Vauban sir, I learnt in a documentary about the GIGN that it is forbiden under French law to broadcast the faces of the unit members, what exactly does the law state and which units does it extend to?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Looking at the old and the New.





Winston Churchill at tank trials with General Władysław Sikorski, PM of the Polish Government-in-Exile and the C-in-C of the Polish Armed Forces, and General Charles de Gaulle, the C-in-C of the Free French Forces.





Brazilian and French soldiers during jungle warfare training. Marechal Rondon Base, Brazil. 2013





French special force soldier from the 13th Parachute Dragoon Regiment getting ready for an HALO jump. 





French Aeronavale (Fleet Air Arm) Dassault Rafale M (Marine) of Marine Nationale onboard FS Charles de Gaulle.





French 1/3e REI Radio Operator in IndoChina ~ Vietnam War





Leclerc Main Battle Tank, France The Leclerc main battle tank is operational with the French Army and the Armed Forces of the UAE





French war in Indochina: Légionnaires from 3e bataillon of 5e REI (Régiment Etranger d’Infanterie) during the “Brochet” operation. This legionnaire is armed with a MAS 36 rifle and an OF 37 offensive grenade. September 1953





Opération Castor was a French airborne operation in the First Indochina War. The operation established a fortified airhead in Điện Biên Province, in the north-west corner of Vietnam. Commanded by Brigadier General Jean Gilles, Castor was the largest airborne operation since World War II. The Operation began at 10:35 on 20 Nov 1953, with reinforcements dropped over the following two days. With all its objectives achieved, the operation ended on 22 Nov 1953

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

French Foreign Legion 





Caïman helicopter





French Foreign legion paratroopers during Operation Camargue, Quang Tri, Indochina, July 1953.









French Armée de l'Air Dassault Mirage 2000Ns.





French Foreign Legion in Guyana





Men of the first Hmong Bataillon armed with MAT 49 and MAS rifles, French Indochina. The Hmongs are an Asian ethnic group from the mountainous regions of China, Vietnam, Laos, and Thailand. Hmong are also one of the sub-groups of the Miao ethnicity (苗族) in southern China. Hmong groups began a gradual southward migration in the 18th century due to political unrest and to find more arable land. During the first and second Indochina Wars, France and the United States governments recruited them during their wars in Vietnam.





The 2nd Foreign Parachute Regiment (French: 2e Régiment Étranger de Parachutistes, 2e REP) is an Elite Airborne Commando Regiment in the French Foreign Legion. It is a part of the 11e Brigade Parachutiste and the spearhead of the French Rapid reaction force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

FRENCH LEGION





french-cut?: B-24 Liberator with Shark mouth, 15th air force, Italy 1944





French Special Forces pilot





French Soldiers during fighting in Mali




French airforce Dassault Rafale

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Images above captured are of Second Infantry Regiment of the French Marine Corps and ROyal marines commandos as they conduct a WADER training package on the French Island of Corsica. The exercise saw British Marines from 3 Commando Brigade Royal Marines, train alongside their French counterparts in amphibious landing techniques from British craft.




French Commando Marine doing some high speed shit during exercises with British Royal marines commandos





French GCM Mountain Brigade Commandos





French Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## James David

mike2000 is back said:


> Images above captured are of Second Infantry Regiment of the French Marine Corps and ROyal marines commandos as they conduct a WADER training package on the French Island of Corsica. The exercise saw British Marines from 3 Commando Brigade Royal Marines, train alongside their French counterparts in amphibious landing techniques from British craft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Commando Marine doing some high speed shit during exercises with British Royal marines commandos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French GCM Mountain Brigade Commandos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Special Forces



Good Lawd the "Red Coats" and the "Frenchies" are comi'n!!! @mike2000 is back , Mikey buddy you are scaring alot of people here in the colonies!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

e54u5y7p


James Jaevid said:


> Good Lawd the "Red Coats" and the "Frenchies" are comi'n!!! @mike2000 is back , Mikey buddy you are scaring alot of people here in the colonies!!!



LOL The colonies need not be afraid of Britain and France. We have repented long time ago. Now we are nice buddies with everyone( Including Big uncle Sam).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Abingdonboy said:


> @Vauban sir, I learnt in a documentary about the GIGN that it is forbiden under French law to broadcast the faces of the unit members, what exactly does the law state and which units does it extend to?



Hi sir,
Sorry for the late answer.
-
I found that in the 'article 39 sexies' of the law dated from 29th of July 1881 (modified in 2006) concerning the freedom of press,forbids to reveal (by any means) the identity of police officers,gendarmes and soldiers belonging to special units whose missions require for security reasons the respect of anonymity. If a journalist violates this law,he could be punished with a fine of ~15.000€ .

I couldn't find the equivalent in english but here's what it says ;

"*Le fait de révéler, par quelque moyen d'expression que ce soit, l'identité des fonctionnaires de la police nationale, de militaires ou de personnels civils du ministère de la défense ou d'agents des douanes appartenant à des services ou unités désignés par arrêté du ministre intéressé et dont les missions exigent, pour des raisons de sécurité, le respect de l'anonymat, est puni d'une amende de 15 000 euros.*"
-
Concerning the *Gendarmerie *it applies to the personnels of ;


1° Le groupe d'intervention de la gendarmerie nationale.

2° Les groupes de pelotons d'intervention.

3° Les pelotons d'intervention interrégionaux de la gendarmerie.

4° Les groupes d'observation et de surveillance.

5° Le bureau de la lutte antiterroriste de la sous direction de la police judiciaire de la direction générale de la gendarmerie nationale.

6° Le groupe appui opérationnel de l'office central de lutte contre la délinquance itinérante.
-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Vauban said:


> Hi sir,
> Sorry for the late answer.
> -
> I found that in the 'article 39 sexies' of the law dated from 29th of July 1881 (modified in 2006) concerning the freedom of press,forbids to reveal (by any means) the identity of police officers,gendarmes and soldiers belonging to special units whose missions require for security reasons the respect of anonymity. If a journalist violates this law,he could be punished with a fine of ~15.000€ .
> 
> I couldn't find the equivalent in english but here's what it says ;
> 
> "*Le fait de révéler, par quelque moyen d'expression que ce soit, l'identité des fonctionnaires de la police nationale, de militaires ou de personnels civils du ministère de la défense ou d'agents des douanes appartenant à des services ou unités désignés par arrêté du ministre intéressé et dont les missions exigent, pour des raisons de sécurité, le respect de l'anonymat, est puni d'une amende de 15 000 euros.*"
> -
> Concerning the *Gendarmerie *it applies to the personnels of ;
> 
> 
> 1° Le groupe d'intervention de la gendarmerie nationale.
> 
> 2° Les groupes de pelotons d'intervention.
> 
> 3° Les pelotons d'intervention interrégionaux de la gendarmerie.
> 
> 4° Les groupes d'observation et de surveillance.
> 
> 5° Le bureau de la lutte antiterroriste de la sous direction de la police judiciaire de la direction générale de la gendarmerie nationale.
> 
> 6° Le groupe appui opérationnel de l'office central de lutte contre la délinquance itinérante.
> -


Thank you very much sir! I am surprised the lawdates back more than 100 years, I would have thought it was a post WW-2 invention, very interesting stuff. 


+ No need for the "sir", I am almost certain I am younger than you and it is I who should be calling someone of your stature sir 

++ your signature is awesome!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bidonv



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desertfalcon

Gabriel92 said:


> 1er RPIMA during exercise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPA10 Jordan


Very surprised that they are armed with AR-15 based weapons. Why is that? Why not FAMAS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nattmara

Desertfalcon said:


> Very surprised that they are armed with AR-15 based weapons. Why is that? Why not FAMAS?



Friendly heads up: you'll find Gabriel here if you need him:

French Armed Forces | Multimedia | Page 6 | The American Military Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desertfalcon

Nattmara said:


> Friendly heads up: you'll find Gabriel here if you need him:
> 
> French Armed Forces | Multimedia | Page 6 | The American Military Forum



Thanks. I guess I should have checked the date. 

Who knew there was an American military forum?  That wouldn't be any fun as I can already talk to Americans all day long if I want to. Much more fun to hear other people's opinions and history.


----------



## Vergennes

Desertfalcon said:


> Very surprised that they are armed with AR-15 based weapons. Why is that? Why not FAMAS?



These guys are part of spec ops regiments. 
The most familiar weapon you'll find in our special forces units is the HK-416.




















Nattmara said:


> Friendly heads up: you'll find Gabriel here if you need him:
> 
> French Armed Forces | Multimedia | Page 6 | The American Military Forum



Pretty sure Gaby didn't vanish from PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nattmara

Vauban said:


> Pretty sure Gaby didn't vanish from PDF.



 Whoops! Well nice to meet your other you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desertfalcon

Vauban said:


> These guys are part of spec ops regiments.
> The most familiar weapon you'll find in our special forces units is the HK-416.
> 
> View attachment 299787
> 
> View attachment 299788
> 
> View attachment 299790
> 
> View attachment 299789



Interesting. That HK is about the best version of the AR-15 based weapons there is. They certainly are high-quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gripen

Bundeswehr said:


> Joint French-German exercise
> Long live our alliance French brothers
> View attachment 284650


thank you brother. Im glad we are allies nowadays. we will stand with one another

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gripen

GIPN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halloweene

Souvenirs, souvenirs (sigh)





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1808783709364872


----------

